# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Pat Phelan (Connor McIntyre)

## tammyy2j

I am enjoying this character and hope he becomes more villainous, very well played by Connor

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am enjoying this character and hope he becomes more villainous, very well played by Connor


Yes, he's a good villain.  I think he'll definitely get his revenge on stupid Gary and the rest of the Windasses  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I know I've said it before on the episode discussion thread, but I can't believe that Anna was so naive (putting it nicely) as to invite Phelan over when she was alone.  Why not have Izzy there as a witness?!!!

----------


## Perdita

​Here comes trouble - Coronation Street has revealed that Pat Phelan is returning to the cobbles.

Show bosses announced the news on Twitter on Wednesday afternoon (November 25) after teasing that a face from the past was set to reappear.

Corrie gave fans various clues to guess the identity of the returnee, including that he was a male character who had history with Anna Windass.

Once Anna's ex-partners Eddie Windass and Owen Armstrong were both ruled out from the guessing game, there was only one possibility left - slippery Phelan will be heading back to Weatherfield.

Actor Connor McIntyre is reprising his role as the sleazy villain, who hasn't been seen on the ITV soap in over a year.

Phelan had a six-month guest stint on the show between October 2013 and April 2014. His most memorable storyline saw him blackmail Anna into sleeping with him as part of a long-running dispute with the Windasses.

Anna gave into Phelan's demands in order to save the rest of the family from his ruthless power games, but her desperate actions proved devastating for Owen in the aftermath.

Phelan's return is bound to heap more misery on Anna, but what will he have in store this time?

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), Glen1 (25-11-2015), swmc66 (28-11-2015), tammyy2j (25-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is a shame and waste as Owen is gone

----------

Dazzle (25-11-2015), lizann (25-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> It is a shame and waste as Owen is gone


Anna and Gary still here though .. hope he does not mess with Gary`s share in the gym  :Angry:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Anna and Gary still here though .. hope he does not mess with Gary`s share in the gym


I wonder is he part of Gary's revenge on Jason, taking Jason's business

----------

Perdita (25-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

is he is back to woo anna  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

Liked Phelan's character so looking forward to seeing him back, but hope Anna isn't about to forgive/get close to him. 

Perhaps Jason will end up pinning Callum's murder on him somehow.

----------

Perdita (26-11-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe his wife left him and took all of his money as everything was in her name now he wants revenge

----------

Dazzle (28-11-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Liked Phelan's character so looking forward to seeing him back, *but hope Anna isn't about to forgive/get close to him*.


That would indeed be sickening after what he put her through!  :Angry: 

Hopefully the new tougher Gary will get revenge.

----------


## lizann

kevin saves him from being hit by a car and they become friends, kevin who starts dating anna

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), Perdita (04-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Oh no!

----------

Dazzle (04-01-2016), Perdita (04-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope there'll be no more blackmailing Anna into sex. I really disliked that storyline!   :Thumbsdown:

----------

Perdita (04-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

kev is expanding his garage 2nd property id imagine phelan will involve himself

----------

maidmarian (04-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> kev is expanding his garage 2nd property id imagine phelan will involve himself


That seems a likely scenario.

----------


## Perdita

Expect some major fireworks when Phelan (Connor McIntyre) returns to Coronation Street to pester Anna Windass (Debbie Rush).

It was announced late last year that Phelan would imminently return to the cobbles to renew his feud with the Windass family.

Debbie Rush is teasing the baddie's comeback to Corrie by promising major fireworks when Anna and Phelan cross paths.

"Most definitely, Phelan wants to ruin everything for Anna, somewhere along the line he's decided that his mission in life is to ruin Anna's life," she hinted. "Maybe because after his wife found out what he did his life is in ruins or maybe because Anna rejected him.

"Phelan's one of those arrogant men who thinks everyone should fancy him and when they don't he stamps them out of his way. Also Anna will not, and begs Gary and Izzy not to, tell Kevin that she was forced into having sex with Phelan.

Anna fears that her sordid deal with Phelan will be exposed in Monday night's Coronation Street double bill (April 14).

"So the fact that she's keeping this big secret from Kevin is eating her up and could mean another relationship ruined."

Phelan's reappearance could also lead to trouble between Anna and Sally Webster (Sally Dynevor).

"We've had a bit of a slapstick fight over the fence but I honestly think that Sally and Anna don't hate each other, I think they get each other very well," she explained.

"I think Anna has a bit of a soft spot for Sally because she's so tragically trying to be something she's not, and I think that Sally has a bit of a soft spot for Anna because things don't go well for her but she's a good mum.

"I think between them they're both doing their best for their families and they see that in each other. However they do really rub each other up the wrong way so maybe they will fight it out one day."

----------

Dazzle (06-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan will try to strike a cunning deal with Anna Windass when he returns to the cobbles.

The sleazy builder will reappear on our screens next week, when it's revealed that he has started working as a labourer on the site of Kevin Webster's new business expansion.

Phelan was on a high when we last saw him in April 2014, but it transpires that he's now down on his luck following a split from his wife Val.

Connor McIntyre, who plays Phelan, revealed: "Phelan has been caught out getting up to his usual tricks, but this time out in Dubai! He went there with Val and made a load of money but it turned sour. 

"So his bad behaviour has brought him back to Weatherfield. Val has finally seen the light and ditched Phelan. Because everything was in Val's name, Phelan is now totally broke, which is also a reason why he comes back. 

"As it stands, when Phelan first arrives back, Kevin doesn't have any clue who he is or what his history on the Street is. Phelan is banking on the fact that Anna won't divulge the story to Kevin."

Phelan blackmailed Anna (Debbie Rush) into sleeping with him the last time he was in Weatherfield, so she'll naturally be horrified to see him back. 

Now dating Kevin (Michael Le Vell) and feeling ashamed over the past, Anna finds herself in a very awkward situation as she wonders what to do for the best. However, Phelan has an idea which he reckons will keep them both happy.

McIntyre continued: "Phelan says to Anna that if she doesn't cause him any trouble, he won't cause her any trouble. He doesn't want anything to rock the boat. Phelan acknowledges to Anna that he's back, but says he will keep out of her way if she keeps out of his. He actually says something to her about not wanting a replay - he says he's 'been there done that'.

"Phelan sees potential with Kevin career-wise and will be back into the wheeling and dealing and the business trade. So we will see whether he can prevent Anna from getting in the way of his success. Phelan is a very covetous character and nothing is ever enough for him. Every interaction is an opportunity for him!"

It sounds like Phelan could be as slippery as ever second time round, but is he really still the nasty piece of work he was before?

Discussing the possibility, McIntyre admitted: "I'm not sure. We know leopards can change their spots, but whether this one can will have to remain to be seen. 

"All I can say is the writers once again have done a wonderful job with Phelan. This guy is three-dimensional. I can only hope I do him justice, but the writers have created a lot of layers for him. Expect the unexpected from Phelan. 

"It's been great working with Debbie again and really great to be working with Mike and other members of the cast who I didn't get a chance to work with before. Last time I was here, Phelan was involved in an isolated group of people, whereas this time he will interact with many other people on the Street. That's been great - to work with so many strong actors."

Coronation Street airs Phelan's return on Monday, January 18 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


What about Gary though?  Will Gary be able to ignore Phelan being back?   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (12-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Good point about Gary, Perdy.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (12-01-2016), tammyy2j (12-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I think Gary may not do anything as he beat him up before and was blackmailed for it as far as i remember. Then they all got stuck with Phelan. He will have to be more clever than that this time

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

think phelan will be turned partly good and get with anna

----------


## Perdita

Shock romance in store for Eileen Grimshaw and Pat Phelan?
He has already caused his fair share of heartache since returning to the cobbles, but scheming Pat Phelan could be about to create yet more damage â when Michael Rodwell becomes jealous of his growing closeness to Eileen Grimshaw.
When Jason moans at Phelan that Eileen is complaining about her kitchen cupboard doors, Phelan rides to the rescue with some spare fittings and does the job, leaving Michael feeling pushed out.
When Michael addresses this with Eileen, she leaves him upset by pointing out that he had the chance to fix them but Phelan got there first. Ouch, not good for the masculinity!
And in the wake of Anna Windass later launching an attack on Phelan, Jason takes him back to the Grimshaws where Eileen prepares dinner for him.
As Phelan seems to be getting his feet under the table, Eileen seems to enjoy the presence of a more âalphaâ male, which leaves Michael feeling very insecure.
Could Phelan be set to make a move on Eileen and, if so, would she be tempted to respond?
Meanwhile, another relationship heading for the rocks thanks to the Phelan effect is that of Kevin and Anna.
Having witnessed Annaâs frenzied attack on Phelan, Kevin seems to have had enough. While Anna apologises for her behaviour, Kevin is reluctant to move past her outburst this time.
Could she finally explain her reasons for hating Phelan with such passion or will she end up losing Kevin?

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan will strike again next week as he hatches a ruthless plan to con Jason Grimshaw.


Phelan (Connor McIntyre) spies the perfect opportunity for another easy payout when Jason receives the tragic news that his father Tony has died of a suspected heart attack.



While most of the Street's residents concentrate their efforts on rallying round Jason, scheming Phelan can't help but think about the inheritance that his fellow builder will inevitably receive.

With this in mind, Phelan tries to make himself indispensable to Jason and Eileen by offering his support in any way he can.

Todd is suspicious of Phelan
Â©  ITV

Putting stage two of his plan into action afterwards, Phelan makes out that he's in dire need of somewhere to stay - and Eileen is only too happy to give him a roof over his head for a while.


The only person who's sceptical over Phelan's intentions is Jason's half-brother Todd, who also moves back into the Grimshaw house to support his loved ones. It clearly takes one schemer to spot another, but will anyone believe Todd about Phelan?

Todd confronts Phelan
Â©  ITV

Ryan Thomas, who plays Jason, revealed: "Phelan has taken Tony's role - he has become a father figure to Jason and he needs someone like that in his life. As far as Jason is concerned, he has got his best interests at heart, trying to look after his business and try to get him more work.


"Jason has no reason to believe there is anything more of it. He would be the last person to believe Phelan is up to anything. Everything he is doing is very positive for Jason. He has a got a lot of Tony about him, he knows a lot of people, he is a bit of a ducker and diver and Jason is latching on to that.


"The only person who seems to be suspicious of what Phelan is doing and what his motives are is Todd. He is being very protective of his family, but Jason is not really interested in what Todd is saying. Todd is wary of Phelan but Jason doesn't see it. No one has enough evidence, but it takes one to know one and Todd has a real sense that all is not right."

Todd tries to support a devastated Jason
Â©  ITV

Asked about Phelan's true intentions, Thomas continued: "The cogs are turning - he knows what he wants. He knows there is some money coming to Jason but underneath all the badness, I think Phelan does actually care about Jason. Yes he is manipulative and can be evil for selfish reasons, but he couldn't be as warm as he is towards Jason if he didn't have some feelings for him."


_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2016), tammyy2j (19-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The actor has reassuring words for Corrie fans worried for Jason Grimshaw's welfare

Pat Phelan will come to Jason Grimshaw's rescue when he disposes of the wrench that was used to kill Callum Logan. With the weapon currently stashed in the late Tony Stewart's tool bag, Phelan will be seen stashing the items under the floorboards at the Nazirs' before the police can get their hands on them.
But does Phelan really have Jason's best interests at heart? Is he really intent on saving the day - or does he have ulterior motives? Here, actor Connor McIntyre lets us into the mind of the Street's biggest schemer...
So, how has Phelan been dealing with Jasonâs grief?
I think heâs been dealing with it very well - he doesnât really care! In terms of what his goal is, although he likes Jason, none of this stuff is going to get in the way of what he wants to achieve. He can only view Jasonâs grief as an opportunity. Iâve said it before, heâs psychopathic in the strictest sense of the word - no empathy, narcissistic, a lack of compassion. Itâs all about him.
Does Phelan believe that Tony is the murderer?
Itâs irrelevant for him, he honestly doesnât care, but the situation has presented him with an opportunity. Once more into his lap has fallen a set of circumstances that will help him achieve what he wants to achieve. Happy days!

What does he think when Jason tells him where the murder weapon could be?
He thinks, 'this is good news!' Because again it comes down to having that leverage - information is power to him. And he lays the guilt trip on Jason.
Why does he decide to move the tool bag?
He does it ostensibly as a favour but again, itâs leverage. He can keep reminding Jason he owes him.
Is Jason grateful for Phelanâs help? 
Yes. You would be, wouldnât you? Itâs a web that Phelan weaves. Heâs really tricky.

Does Phelan genuinely care for Jason at all?
Yes, I think he does care for him but with that kind mentality, everythingâs about the moment. The long term thing for Phelan is purely himself, but he has to remain plausible.
Will you miss Ryan Thomas? 
Dreadfully. Coronation Street as a whole will be in tears when that young man goes. Iâm very fond of him. Itâs been a privilege working with him and if there has to be an exit storyline Iâm pleased to be part of it.
Do you think Todd has the potential to bring Phelan down?
I think thereâs a few people with the potential to bring Phelan down, including Todd. There are several contenders - heâs upset quite a few people. Maybe Toddâs too obvious? Maybe Norris or Roy would be interesting. When you see what undoes these characters it is that they generally overplay their hand. Or one of the threads unravels and the whole thing collapses around them.

Are you enjoying the Phelan-Todd conflict scenes?
I am, heâs a great actor is Bruno Langley. We try to make it as truthful as possible. Itâs a delight.
Do fans still generally hate Phelan or have more pro-Phelan fans emerged over time? 
People are engaged with the story. Woe betide you if you go near their favourite characters with bad intentions like Phelan does. They donât like it. Iâm getting the hate mail but thereâs a bit of love there too. Generally itâs restricted to the character and itâs not personal.
You retweet lots of poems, fan art, memes etc that fans tweet you about Phelan â whatâs been your favourite recently? 
They are very creative, the fans out there. Someone tweeted recently that their great-aunt had asked them to write to Coronation Street suggesting that Pat Phelan be poisoned! That whole image is lovely. Itâs a credit to the writers that they have created a villain like this.
Do you hope Phelan succeeds in his plans or would you like to see him get his comeuppance?
Iâm not a fan of Pat Phelan - he reminds me of some duplicitous, machiavellian politicians and world leaders. He will tumble - the bad guys canât win. And we canât let them win in real life too.

_Radio Times_

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2016), lizann (08-06-2016), parkerman (07-06-2016), Ruffed_lemur (08-06-2016), swmc66 (07-06-2016), tammyy2j (07-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Shame a character like him cannot stay. Swap her for permanent villain Tracy please

----------


## tammyy2j

Connor McIntyre has promised that his ruthless character Pat Phelan will get his comeuppance.

The slippery character has returned to haunt the cobbles this year and has managed to fool the Grimshaw family with his charming ways, having previously made the Windass clan's lives a misery.

McIntyre took home the Villain of the Year prize at the British Soap Awards last month and is clearly enjoying every minute of his time at Corrie. However, it turns out that he's still just as eager as the rest of us to see Phelan get what's coming to him.

McIntyre admitted: "I'm not a fan of Pat Phelan, he reminds me of some duplicitous, Machiavellian politicians and world leaders. He will tumble, the bad guys can't win. And we can't let them win in real life too.

"There's still some interesting questions about Pat Phelan - where he's come from, what's made him the way he is - to be answered."

Todd is the only Grimshaw who has seen Phelan's true colours, leaving fans to wonder whether he'll be the one to ultimately bring the schemer down.

Discussing the possibility, McIntyre added: "I think there's a few people with the potential to bring Phelan down, including Todd. There are several contenders - he's upset quite a few people.

"Maybe Todd's too obvious? Maybe Norris or Roy would be interesting. When you see what undoes these characters, it is that they generally overplay their hand. Or one of the threads unravels and the whole thing collapses around them."

And discussing the fan reaction to Phelan's games, he laughed: "People are engaged with the story. Woe betide you if you go near their favourite characters with bad intentions like Phelan does. They don't like it. I'm getting the hate mail but there's a bit of love there too. Generally it's restricted to the character and it's not personal.

"Someone tweeted recently that their great aunt had asked them to write to Coronation Street suggesting that Pat Phelan be poisoned! That whole image is lovely. It's a credit to the writers that they have created a villain like this."

----------

swmc66 (12-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan will be targeting a number of Weatherfield's residents when he embarks on his next dastardly plan.

As previously announced, show bosses have cast former Emmerdale and Casualty actor Ian Kelsey as newcomer Vinny - an old acquaintance of Phelan who'll soon become his partner in crime.

Corrie's new producer Kate Oates has now revealed some fresh gossip about Phelan and Vinny's storyline, revealing that they'll be reeling in the locals with a very cruel con.

Ian Kelsey as Vinny in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Speaking at a Coronation Street press event on Friday (July 22), Oates explained: "Phelan is a bad man with a bad scam. He'll be in cahoots with Vinny. They are planning on building a development and selling those properties off to local residents of Weatherfield, including some of the people on our Street.

"It's all a big scam. They don't really intend to build these properties - they intend to abscond with everybody's money. Eileen is going to fall from a great height if Phelan gets his way."

Eileen's son Jason Grimshaw may have left the cobbles, but he's only a phone call away and Phelan will be trying to convince him to invest in the new development from afar.

Fortunately, there'll still be someone standing in Phelan's way - Jason's brother Todd, who's already seen the schemer's true colours a number of times.

Oates continued: "Todd has smelled blood and has seen that Phelan isn't to be trusted. He's out to protect his mum and Jason's investment. So Todd is about to become a very big thorn in Phelan's side.

"The question is - how will Phelan and Vinny remove that thorn and what kind of lengths are they prepared to go to? That's going to be a long-runner and I'm very excited to see how that's going to play out - it's a different tone of story."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016), livden (23-07-2016), lizann (23-07-2016)

----------


## livden

This article is interesting. Kate Oates touches upon possibly killing off Todd, and making Phelan a murderer: http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/22/corona...ictim-6023493/

----------

parkerman (23-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Pat Phelan is capable of some despicable things in Coronation Street â we have already seen what he put Anna Windass through and the way he heartlessly looked down on Michael Rodwell when he fell down the steps at the builderâs yard â but he is about to get a whole lot worse. 
With Phelan set to embark on a dastardly scam using Jasonâs money alongside his dodgy mate Vinny, locals in Weatherfield look set to be duped out of their cash. While Phelan and Vinny are promising new flats, their real intention is to take the money and then flee with it â without ever laying a single foundation.
But with Todd on their back, how far might Phelan go to silence him? Could he take the next step in soap villainy and commit murder? Producer Kate Oates is keeping her cards relatively close to her chest â but she is certainly ruling nothing out.

Speaking at a press event, she told Metro.co.uk: âI love Phelan â Colin McIntyre plays him brilliantly and subtly â and he is a bad man with a bad scam! He is in cahoots with Vinny and they are planning on building a development and selling the properties off to local residents of Weatherfield including some of the people on our Street â but they donât intend to build them; they intend to abscond with this money!
âTodd has smelt blood and seen that Phelan isnât to be trusted. Heâs out to protect Jasonâs investment and also his mum so will become a very big thorn in Phelanâs side. The question is how will Vinny and Phelan remove that thorn and what kinds of lengths are they prepared to go to?â


Asked if Phelan is to become the latest Corrie killer, Kate responded: âDepending on the pressures he faces and the people who get in his way, who knows what he is capable of doing? But I want that to be a journey. If that were to come his way, Iâd want to see the pressure he faced to cause him to make that change.
âThe way he treated Anna was despicable. If you think about what he put her through and she has to see him every day, he kind of gets off on that so that makes him a very dark character already. He will bring other people down, sometimes for his own pleasure. Thatâs sinister enough without any deaths just yet.â

Addressing the possibility of a comeuppance or departure for Phelan, Kate pondered: âYou can get longevity from characters even when theyâre bad â look at what he did to Anna and here he is, going about his business in the street. You play stories like this in chapters and so long as each chapter is rewarding on its own merits, you still can get longevity. If, as a viewer, you start to feel frustrated and heâs just got away with that and the viewer feels weâve forgotten about it and moved on, thatâs when you start to worry.
âBut to refer to my other gig, Carl King in Emmerdale killed Tom and remained in the show for a really long time.â


metro.co.uk

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016)

----------


## livden

I know it might just be a sensational piece, knowing metro, it probably is. I mean, nowhere does Kate Oates actually say she's going to kill off Todd. It's mostly Metro raising those questions. But lets assume for a moment there is some truth to it.  

I am so frustrated with Kate Oates’ work I don’t even know where to start. I love me some soap villains. I love characters being manipulative. But for the love of god why feel the need to make them into murderers? There’s so much she can do with Phelan without having it be totally over the top with him starting to murder Weatherfied’s residents. Maybe I’m in the minority but murder isn’t always the most exciting thing, ESPECIALLY not killing a legacy character like Todd Grimshaw in the process. IF it had been a similar case to Kylie, I would have understood. The actress was leaving, so they decided to kill her off, ok, it’s fair I guess. Bruno Langley on the other hand just signed onto another year, so killing him off is totally unnecessary. ESPECIALLY now that Jason has left. There will literally be nobody left of the Grimshaws (well, except Eileen). We need both Eileen and Todd to stay in Weatherfield. Also.. Todd is much more useful alive than he is dead. He can be a thorn in Phelan’s side for a good while and they can create many twists with that. They can literally have the storyline going for two years if they want. Killing off Todd is a really bad short term solution, just for a temporary spark in ratings. You know what would bring the ratings up? Having interesting plots and storylines, having good writing for the characters. Now that would actually see ratings spark and possibly be long-lasting too. Stunts like a helicopter crash, explosion, murders etc will only spark the ratings for a short while. It’s no long term solution at all. I wish Kate Oates would see it more in a long term perspective than what she is doing.

----------

Perdita (23-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (23-07-2016)

----------


## livden

Sorry.

----------


## livden

Double post.

----------


## Perdita

> I know it might just be a sensational piece, knowing metro, it probably is. I mean, nowhere does Kate Oates actually say she's going to kill off Todd. It's mostly Metro raising those questions. But lets assume for a moment there is some truth to it.  
> 
> I am so frustrated with Kate Oatesâ work I donât even know where to start. I love me some soap villains. I love characters being manipulative. But for the love of god why feel the need to make them into murderers? Thereâs so much she can do with Phelan without having it be totally over the top with him starting to murder Weatherfiedâs residents. Maybe Iâm in the minority but murder isnât always the most exciting thing, ESPECIALLY not killing a legacy character like Todd Grimshaw in the process. IF it had been a similar case to Kylie, I would have understood. The actress was leaving, so they decided to kill her off, ok, itâs fair I guess. Bruno Langley on the other hand just signed onto another year, so killing him off is totally unnecessary. ESPECIALLY now that Jason has left. There will literally be nobody left of the Grimshaws (well, except Eileen). We need both Eileen and Todd to stay in Weatherfield. Also.. Todd is much more useful alive than he is dead. He can be a thorn in Phelanâs side for a good while and they can create many twists with that. They can literally have the storyline going for two years if they want. Killing off Todd is a really bad short term solution, just for a temporary spark in ratings. You know what would bring the ratings up? Having interesting plots and storylines, having good writing for the characters. Now that would actually see ratings spark and possibly be long-lasting too. Stunts like a helicopter crash, explosion, murders etc will only spark the ratings for a short while. Itâs no long term solution at all. I wish Kate Oates would see it more in a long term perspective than what she is doing.


I am sure Todd will not be killed off but will surely be threatened by Phelan, I know they compared Phelan to another soap villain who was around for quite a while but somehow I have the feeling Phelan will be found out for who he really  is by the end of this year....

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016), livden (23-07-2016), lizann (23-07-2016), parkerman (23-07-2016), swmc66 (20-09-2016), tammyy2j (24-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

bruno signed a new longer term deal to stay on the show for 12 months more so todd going no where

----------

Dazzle (28-07-2016), livden (25-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Could Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan become the show's next killer?

New producer Kate Oates was quizzed about the possibility at a Corrie press event on Friday (July 22) and she certainly wasn't ruling it out in the long-term.

We know that Phelan will soon team up with his old acquaintance Vinny to con some of the locals, with Todd Grimshaw the only person standing in his way.

The news that Les Dennis's character Michael Rodwell will be bowing out this year has also left fans wondering whether he could fall foul of Phelan.

Oates explained: "What I'm interested in with Phelan is that very thing - the fact that he hasn't killed anybody. It means that depending on what happens to him - the pressures that he faces and the people that get in his way - it's a question of what he will be capable of doing. 

"But I want to see that as a journey, because Phelan isn't a character who's killed anybody to our knowledge. If that kind of thing was to come his way, I'd want to see the pressures on the man that would bring about that change.

"The way Phelan was with Anna was despicable. If you think about what he put her through, as well as the fact that she has to see him every day and he gets off on that, he's a very, very dark person already.

"And Phelan will clearly bring other people down, sometime for his own pleasure. That's sinister enough without any deaths just yet."

Either way, the show's new boss clearly sees plenty of mileage left in Phelan's character - pointing out that not all soap villains need a speedy comeuppance.

Oates said: "I'm often reminded of Carl King, for example. Carl killed Tom and remained in Emmerdale for a really long time. I think you can get longevity from characters when they're bad. What Phelan did to Anna was appalling, yet he's still going about his daily business on the street. 

"You play stories like this in chapters. As long as each chapter is rewarding on its own merits, I think you still can get longevity. *You only start to worry if, as a viewer, you're watching it and you're frustrated because you never feel that it's developing or changing.** Or if you just feel that he's got away with it and we've forgotten it and we've moved on."
*


Digital Spy

_Seen plenty of both of these statements but do producers really care about viewerÂ´s feelings?
_

----------

parkerman (24-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> _Seen plenty of both of these statements but do producers really care about viewerÂ´s feelings?
> _


Well, as we all know, DTC never did over at Eastenders. Let's hope Kate Oates is different, but I have to say, the signs so far, are not looking good!

----------

livden (25-07-2016), Perdita (24-07-2016)

----------


## livden

> Well, as we all know, DTC never did over at Eastenders. Let's hope Kate Oates is different, but I have to say, the signs so far, are not looking good!


Well, Kate Oates didn't care when she made Robert Sugden into a crazy psycho killer on Emmerdale. Robert killing Katie was something the viewers could get onboard with because it was an accident, but then he tired to kill everyone who got in his way, and I mean EVERYONE, Ross, Paddy, Chas, he even threatened a handicapped child. I got so disgusted with the whole thing I had to stop watching. And I know a lot of fans felt the same way I did. It seems like she did come to her senses eventually though, because he was eventually redeemed, well.. at least he stopped with his psycho killer tendencies, and the show never mentioned it again so it seems like even they realized it was a mistake. My point is just.. Kate Oates often go overboard with her soap villains, it's like she doesn't know when to stop, and she certainly didn't care about the viewers while she turned Robert into a complete psychopath. So I truly do believe she will make Phelan into a murderer too, him just being sketchy and manipulative isn't "exciting" enough for her, sigh. Maybe he won't kill Todd but he will surely kill someone else. Just wait and see, it's bound to happen, especially with Oates in charge. I am dreading next week because apparently her work will start showing.

----------


## Siobhan

http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/22/corona...ictim-6023493/

----------


## Perdita

> http://metro.co.uk/2016/07/22/corona...ictim-6023493/


That link does not work for me but here is the article:

Pat Phelan to become a killer with Todd Grimshaw as the first victim?
Pat Phelan is capable of some despicable things in Coronation Street â we have already seen what he put Anna Windass through and the way he heartlessly looked down on Michael Rodwell when he fell down the steps at the builderâs yard â but he is about to get a whole lot worse. 
With Phelan set to embark on a dastardly scam using Jasonâs money alongside his dodgy mate Vinny, locals in Weatherfield look set to be duped out of their cash. While Phelan and Vinny are promising new flats, their real intention is to take the money and then flee with it â without ever laying a single foundation.
But with Todd on their back, how far might Phelan go to silence him? Could he take the next step in soap villainy and commit murder? Producer Kate Oates is keeping her cards relatively close to her chest â but she is certainly ruling nothing out.

Speaking at a press event, she told Metro.co.uk: âI love Phelan â Colin McIntyre plays him brilliantly and subtly â and he is a bad man with a bad scam! He is in cahoots with Vinny and they are planning on building a development and selling the properties off to local residents of Weatherfield including some of the people on our Street â but they donât intend to build them; they intend to abscond with this money!
âTodd has smelt blood and seen that Phelan isnât to be trusted. Heâs out to protect Jasonâs investment and also his mum so will become a very big thorn in Phelanâs side. The question is how will Vinny and Phelan remove that thorn and what kinds of lengths are they prepared to go to?â


Asked if Phelan is to become the latest Corrie killer, Kate responded: âDepending on the pressures he faces and the people who get in his way, who knows what he is capable of doing? But I want that to be a journey. If that were to come his way, Iâd want to see the pressure he faced to cause him to make that change.
âThe way he treated Anna was despicable. If you think about what he put her through and she has to see him every day, he kind of gets off on that so that makes him a very dark character already. He will bring other people down, sometimes for his own pleasure. Thatâs sinister enough without any deaths just yet.â

Addressing the possibility of a comeuppance or departure for Phelan, Kate pondered: âYou can get longevity from characters even when theyâre bad â look at what he did to Anna and here he is, going about his business in the street. You play stories like this in chapters and so long as each chapter is rewarding on its own merits, you still can get longevity. If, as a viewer, you start to feel frustrated and heâs just got away with that and the viewer feels weâve forgotten about it and moved on, thatâs when you start to worry.
âBut to refer to my other gig, Carl King in Emmerdale killed Tom and remained in the show for a really long time.â


metro.co.uk

----------


## Perdita

Is a guilty Todd set to bring down the unscrupulous Phelan in next week's Coronation Street? It's the big question that fans of the ITV soap will be asking after Todd tries to pull out of his partnership with Pat and Vinny for the sake of his relationship with Billy.
Upcoming scenes see Todd deciding to do the right thing as he bids to get things back on track with Billy. And then comes the news that Todd's close friend Sarah has had a windfall and is dead set on buying one of Phelan's flats.
Phelan is adamant that Todd should keep on Vinny's good side if he knows what's good for him. All of which leaves Todd feeling very conflicted about whether to carry on with his deal with the swindling duo. Can Phelan win him back round? And is Todd getting in too deep? Here's Connor McIntyre with all the latest on the forthcoming twists and turns...
So how confident is Phelan that he can pull off his scam?
Phelanâs always confident. He absolutely thinks he can do anything if it makes sense through his logic and thereâs nothing to consider other than, âOK, is it plausible? Will we get people to sign up for it?â So yes, Phelan is very confident.
How does he feel about having Todd on board - does he trust him or is he wary of his motives?
Phelan would always be wary of Toddâs motives, but he needs to keep Todd on side because he needs to keep Eileen and Vinny on side. What we're getting here is a juggling game. He'll always keep his eye on Todd but he is the key to the whole deck of cards. Thereâs also a bit of pleasure for Phelan in corrupting Todd,  but Todd is already a bit corrupted, right? Phelanâs put temptation in Toddâs way and seen him at a weak moment.

Do you think Phelan already sees that darker side to Todd?
Oh they relate to each other completely. 
How does he feel when Todd decides he wants to pull out?
Phelan is extremely anxious for two reasons - first of all, that rocks the whole boat with Eileen. Also, we know there's history between Phelan and Vinny. Phelan knows that Todd pulling out represents real dangers in terms of Vinny just saying, âIâm going to kill him.â Now, for Phelan, that would wreck the whole deck of cards also, so he's very anxious. 
How does Phelan try and persuade Todd to stick with them?
Phelan tries to persuade Todd on two fronts. Firstly, he hits Todd where his soft spot is, which is Eileen and Jason. He says, âThis is about your mum getting something for herselfâ and about Jasonâs investment being at stake. Then, of course, he offers to pay for Billyâs charity trip to get Billy on side, so he's hitting him on every front really. 

How dangerous is Vinny and does Phelan have his own worries about him?
Vinny is a very dangerous presence and the worries are manifold. Phelan knows what Vinny is capable of - heâs scared in the sense of the repercussions of what Vinny could do. Vinny is a loose cannon. Phelanâs a schemer, a thinker, a manipulator, whereas Phelan is calculated, Vinny is black and white. This represents a danger. Phelan is trying to manage everybody at the same time and no doubt, as time goes on, we will see the pressures of that taking their toll.
What do you make of Todd teaming up with Phelan? Do you prefer them working together or in conflict?
I have no preference because they are peas from the same pod. Phelan is a bit more experienced, a bit older but they are definitely cut from the same cloth. However there is one striking difference - Todd has his achilles' heel which is his mother and his brother. Phelan doesnât have any.
How did you feel about the show bringing in Vinny as a partner for Phelan?
Heâs great, isnât he? It informs Phelan's backstory but you also see Phelan responding to a crisis and that tells you a lot about him. We have these two 'bad guys', if you like, with two different dynamics. Together, they are quite a formidable duo. 

How have you found working with Ian Kelsey?
Fantastic, itâs been a treat. Heâs a great actor, heâs a real gentlemen and it has just been a delight. 
Could Phelan be about to become more dangerous now that Vinny is by his side?
The short answer to that is yes because of the whole juggling of all the components. Pressure like that starts to mount on somebody. Maybe, well're him not calculating as much. Maybe we'll see him reverting back to his old ways as there has only been gentle persuasions up to now. This whole scenario could make him more dangerous because thereâs more at stake. 


Radio Times

----------

Dazzle (20-09-2016), livden (21-09-2016), tammyy2j (20-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*Connor McIntyre: Phelan is staying on Coronation Street*



Connor McIntyre has been given an extended contract on 'Coronation Street'.

The actor plays villainous builder Pat Phelan on the ITV soap and is at the centre of a fraud storyline in which he is duping his girlfriend Eileen Grimshaw (Sue Cleaver) and the residents of Weatherfield in a luxury flat scam.

Connor's return to the cobbles was due to be part of a short-term plot but bosses have been so pleased with the reaction of viewers to the character he has been handed a new deal to stay on.

He told the Daily Star newspaper: "They've extended my original contract, which is great."

Connor admits playing such a vile guy like Phelan means he gets some strange reactions from the public when he is out and about.

He has noticed that some "older ladies" seen troubled by his presence so he always makes an effort to go and talk to them to assure them he's not like "psychopath" Phelan in real life.

Connor - who took home the Best Bad Boy prize from the Inside Soap Awards this week - said: "In the strictest definition, Pat is a psychopath. He's myopic and, when it comes down to it, every situation is just about Pat. I've met a couple who are genuinely afraid. Usually, it's older ladies who can't quite place me but known that it's not a good memory. So I always go over and reassure them."

https://www.list.co.uk/article/85153...nation-street/

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2016), Perdita (07-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

great news but leads me to wonder how that will happen if he is exposed or maybe he does redeem himself when lives are in danger

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016), Glen1 (07-10-2016), livden (07-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Coronation Street's Richard Hawley has moved in with his co-star Connor McIntyre.

Richard Hawley lives with his 'Coronation Street' co-star Connor McIntyre.

The 61-year-old actor - who portrays factory boss Johnny Connor in the long-running soap - is "really good mates" with his co-star, who plays bad boy builder Pat Phelan, and has temporarily moved in with him in Manchester so he's closer to set when he's asked to shoot his scenes.

He explained: "I live with Connor McIntyre when I'm up here, so we do a lot together. We're very much the odd couple! He's a painter and an artist as well as an actor, so we do the odd gallery together, go watch operas - and have quite a cultured time. It completely baffles people when they see us out together but we're really good mates."

And, although he's on set to work, Richard and his co-stars have a great time shooting scenes in the knicker factory, which his alter ego owns.

He said: "The factory is full of funny moments - because it's full of comedians, generally speaking. Someones one of the crew will dangle a pair of knickers off the lighting man's trousers. Yeah, there's usually somebody with a bra or a pair of pants hanging off them."

Richard's character has only just taken control of the factory but he's hoping Dolly Rose Campbell - who plays loud mouth Gemma Winter - will become an employee soon because he thinks she's the "perfect fit."

Speaking to Inside Soap magazine, he said: "I love Dolly Rose Campbell, who plays Gemma. I think she'd fit in brilliantly. The other person is Liam [Bairstow, who plays Alex Warner] who's lovely. I haven't done much with him yet but he has a fantastic presence."

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016), Glen1 (07-10-2016), Perdita (07-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Coronation Street's Richard Hawley has moved in with his co-star Connor McIntyre.

Richard Hawley lives with his 'Coronation Street' co-star Connor McIntyre.

The 61-year-old actor - who portrays factory boss Johnny Connor in the long-running soap - is "really good mates" with his co-star, who plays bad boy builder Pat Phelan, and has temporarily moved in with him in Manchester so he's closer to set when he's asked to shoot his scenes.

He explained: "I live with Connor McIntyre when I'm up here, so we do a lot together. We're very much the odd couple! He's a painter and an artist as well as an actor, so we do the odd gallery together, go watch operas - and have quite a cultured time. It completely baffles people when they see us out together but we're really good mates."

And, although he's on set to work, Richard and his co-stars have a great time shooting scenes in the knicker factory, which his alter ego owns.

He said: "The factory is full of funny moments - because it's full of comedians, generally speaking. Someones one of the crew will dangle a pair of knickers off the lighting man's trousers. Yeah, there's usually somebody with a bra or a pair of pants hanging off them."

Richard's character has only just taken control of the factory but he's hoping Dolly Rose Campbell - who plays loud mouth Gemma Winter - will become an employee soon because he thinks she's the "perfect fit."

Speaking to Inside Soap magazine, he said: "I love Dolly Rose Campbell, who plays Gemma. I think she'd fit in brilliantly. The other person is Liam [Bairstow, who plays Alex Warner] who's lovely. I haven't done much with him yet but he has a fantastic presence."

----------


## parkerman

It's always a problem when a villain becomes a popular character or when the producer likes them and the extend their contract. It means they have to find ways of keeping them on in spite of their villainy and the fact they should be behind bars or something. Let's hope this all ends better than Dean in EE.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2016), Glen1 (13-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I know they will have to come up with something unbelievable for him to stay

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), parkerman (07-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know they will have to come up with something unbelievable for him to stay


I don't know. It was only a few days ago I posted that I had a feeling he was being softened up and that he appeared to be telling the truth when he said he loved Eileen. 

If that _is_ true (as I think seems likely now), then him doing the dirty on Vinny seems possible.  It could be Vinny he's putting on an act for when they're planning to do a runner together, not Todd when he says he's staying.  Or perhaps Vinny will try to kill Eileen and Phelan will kill him to save her.  Both scenarios are plausible to my mind.

Or there could be a completely unexpected twist in the tale...

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

i dont think he loves eileen, just dont see her as the type of woman he would love if capable of it, he loves himself

----------

swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i dont think he loves eileen, just dont see her as the type of woman he would love if capable of it, he loves himself


Yes love is probably too strong a word. Perhaps though he's developed enough of a fondness for her to choose her over Vinny if push comes to shove.  The thing is if he's been deliberately softened a little (which we might only know for sure when this storyline is over) he isn't the same Phelan who made life hell for Owen and Anna so he might be capable of some feelings. I think he'll always put himself first though.

I do hope he'll eventually get his comeuppance even if we have to wait a while.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

anna and him don't seem to have anymore scenes or her angry at him

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), parkerman (08-10-2016), swmc66 (08-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

If he staying around now longer over his contract extension, how once the con is revealed?

----------


## Dazzle

> If he staying around now longer over his contract extension, how once the con is revealed?


I don't know if the following will answer your question, but it does hint at the direction in which he'll be taken and that his feelings for Eileen are genuine:


*Coronation Street: Pat Phelan to get "a lot darker", reveals boss Kate Oates**

The Corrie producer also hints at signs of vulnerability in the villain's personality*



Coronation Street boss Kate Oates has revealed that villainous Pat Phelan will get even more evil over the coming months.

Viewers have already seen Phelan start to con the Corrie residents out of their cash for flats that he has no intention of building, but might the plotline take an even more sinister turn?

Asked about whether Pat's unscrupulous dealings mean that the character has a shelf life, Oates commented:

"There is often a shelf life with villainy but it depends on the journey we take him on. We may see moments of vulnerability, we may see him get quite a lot darker.

"I think you can be quite surprised when you look back at certain soap history and how long certain villains can live. It depends what you learn within the show, I think."

Quizzed as to when the current plotline will reach its conclusion, Oates replied: “I couldn't possibly tell you that without spoiling any stories. But you'll enjoy the journey, I'm sure.”

The producer's words come following actor Connor McIntyre's recent interview with RadioTimes.com in which he revealed that Phelan's feelings for Eileen could prove to be undoing. Said the Corrie star:

"In the strictest definition, Pat is a psychopath. He's myopic and, when it comes down to it, every situation is just about Pat. But it might soon turn into being about Pat and Eileen.

"She could start knocking his hard edges off. There's a warming and a softening towards her."


http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...oss-kate-oates


Reading between the lines, it sounds to me like Phelan might turn on (and perhaps even kill?) Vinny to save Eileen.  I'm sure he can figure out a way to come out of the con looking like an innocent party who was duped by Vinny.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

That would be a good twist

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), Glen1 (13-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Who is holding the deposit cash ? Some of it must be being paid into the business account or surely Eileen would have suspected something. Are Pat and Vinny spitting the rest as they go along ? Would have thought Councillor Metcalfe might be taking an interest in the housing development. ( or lack of )   :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Who is holding the deposit cash ? Some of it must be being paid into the business account or surely Eileen would have suspected something. Are Pat and Vinny spitting the rest as they go along ? Would have thought Councillor Metcalfe might be taking an interest in the housing development. ( or lack of )


Yes, there must be a business account since Eileen naughtily used it to pay Â£30,000 for tiles.

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), parkerman (13-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

If its a new bank account i am sure they would not have gven eileen control  of any sort. She must have used jasons business account?

----------


## swmc66

Phelan kills Les

----------


## swmc66

I should say phelan kills michael with a crowbar next few weeks

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Glen1 (13-10-2016), lizann (13-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Does Phelan kill him Swim? Read one press release that Michael has a heart attack breaking into the building site.

----------

swmc66 (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Phelan kill him Swim? Read one press release that Michael has a heart attack breaking into the building site.


I just did a search and The Sun is saying Phelan kills Michael with a crowbar at the building site after he breaks in to investigate the scam.

There'll be no coming back from that for Phelan even if he has softened enough to care for Eileen!  :EEK!:

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), lizann (13-10-2016), swmc66 (13-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ding-site/amp/

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016), lizann (13-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he buries the body on the site

----------

Dazzle (13-10-2016), Glen1 (13-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> If its a new bank account i am sure they would not have gven eileen control  of any sort. She must have used jasons business account?


I thought that was what Dazzle meant, Eileen made Phelan a joint signatory for Jason's business account. The multiple (same property) deposits must be being stashed in another account. Wouldn't think Phelan would have anything other than joint signatory account for withdrawls particularly with Vinny , a guy as devious as himself. :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm kind of disappointed they've gone down such a predictable route with Phelan. Perhaps it's actually Vinny that kills Michael?

Phelan told Eileen to book them both a holiday abroad in about three months' time.  Is he thinking of both himself and Eileen running with the money?  Where does Vinny fit in?

----------

Glen1 (13-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

was the scam vinny or phelan's idea to begin with

----------


## LouiseP

If Phelan kills Michael how can he have a future on the street . He has just signe a new contract !

----------

lizann (14-10-2016), parkerman (14-10-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure i read that phelan was the killer

----------


## LouiseP

> I am sure i read that phelan was the killer


Yes. dazzle  just posted a link here saying Phelan is the killer

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> If Phelan kills Michael how can he have a future on the street . He has just signe a new contract !


Absolutely. This is not Eastenders where no-one suffers the consequences of anything.

----------

lizann (14-10-2016), swmc66 (14-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If Phelan kills Michael how can he have a future on the street . He has just signe a new contract !


The new contract might have only been for six months for all we know.  In the spoiler I posted a couple of pages back Kate Oates talks about the shelf lives of soap villains and mentions that some have lasted surprisingly long.  Obviously they have lots more planned for Phelan but that hopefully doesn't mean he won't get his comeuppance. Look at Tony Gordon: he killed lovely Liam and lasted for quite a while afterwards but ended up in prison (and eventually dead).

I'm still hoping the spoiler is wrong (it is from The Sun!) or a misdirection and it's actually Vinny who kills Michael.

----------

parkerman (14-10-2016), swmc66 (14-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Pat Phelan isn't going anywhere yet: "There are no immediate signs of him leaving"
Those Weatherfield residents may want to watch themselves as Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan is set to be around for a while yet.
Phelan has been causing chaos since returning to the Cobbles earlier this year - and things are showing no sign of slowing down just yet.
"Phelan is still here and there are no immediate signs of him going," Connor McIntyre said to Inside Soap's Yearbook.
"I feel very privileged that I'm here at this particular time because it feels like I'm making a contribution - so whatever happens now, I'm part of the Corrie legacy. Just a small part, but a part of Corrie lore nonetheless. I can't tell you how happy that makes me."
We know that Phelan is at the centre of some explosive scenes next week as his feud with Michael Rodwell takes a very worrying turn.
Michael will finally get the proof that the builder has spent the past few months conning the local residents with his so-called property development, but of course Phelan isn't going to go down without a fight.
And Connor has teased that Phelan's antics are going to get even worse. Crikey!
"All I can say is that it's going to get dark," Connor teased. "And if it's at all possible, Pat's going to get a whole lot worse."

Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (11-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan faces a massive dilemma next week as he's left penniless in a bombshell new twist.

With the property development scam finally rumbled, Phelan and his partner-in-crime Vinny Ashford prepare to make their getaway with the cash - but Vinny soon commits the ultimate betrayal by fleeing early and taking all the money for himself.

Having earned nothing from months of scheming, will Phelan quit while he's behind, or will he return to the Street and face the music? Connor McIntyre, who plays Phelan, reveals some new gossip right here.

How does Phelan react when his scam gets rumbled?

"It's a mild state of panic. Now the scam has definitely been rumbled, it's time to make the decision. Phelan and Vinny have to get together, see how much money is in the kitty and think about what they are going to do next.

"Of course, they had a getaway plan in mind before, but now it has been brought forward."

By this point, Phelan has already had a huge altercation with Michael. How does he feel about that?

"That's a good question and in truth I don't think Phelan feels that much. Phelan has Michael right where he wants him and there is a point I'm sure when he thinks: 'Wow, have I just presided over this?' but he is a psychopath and he's a cold fish.

"Phelan recites a story to Michael which is quite chilling and makes his intent quite clear. It's shocking, but then Phelan can just snap back into normality."


Is Phelan feeling sad about leaving Eileen when he says goodbye, knowing he'll never come back?

"I think he is. Now having said that, Phelan is a cold fish and ultimately he knows he is going. I think he has still developed feelings for Eileen, for sure. He's not oblivious to the fact that she has all these hopes for Jason's money and the business, but it's collateral damage for him."


How does Phelan react when he discovers that Vinny has already left for the airport earlier than planned?

"The first thing Phelan would probably think is, 'Did I get the times wrong? Was I supposed to meet him at the airport?' There is that moment, until he rings Vinny's phone and the phone line is dead. That's when the penny starts to drop slowly. Next thing, he checks the bank accounts and he sees they have been cleared."

How surprised is he that Vinny has taken all the money?

"Phelan is blindsided - the conman has been conned. Money aside, that is probably the thing that hits home for him. Phelan and Vinny have been old friends, they have run scams before and actually, Vinny is somebody that Phelan has had to manage in terms of what he was going to do to Todd.

"He has been a combustible component, but now it seems that Vinny has actually been managing Phelan and that's a huge blow to Phelan's ego."


Does Phelan feel guilty towards Jason, Todd and Eileen?

"Phelan likes Jason, he has feelings for Eileen and he has become fond of Todd in a way because they are peas in a pod. But this is all part of the sickness with this character, the compassion is missing.

"The world revolves around Pat Phelan and all these things are secondary to him. Phelan comes from the Irish for 'wolf' and it is very fitting because Pat Phelan is the Wolf of Weatherfield... The Lone Wolf of Weatherfield."

Phelan is left to decide whether to leave the country, or stay and face the music. What factors come into play when he's making this decision?

"Well, it's all about one more roll of the dice. The thing about characters like Pat Phelan is that actually their egos are so big, so this choice becomes more of a: 'Do I go without a penny in my pocket and just escape? Or is there one more chance to pull the wool over people's eyes?'


"But then that is quite a challenge and he would have to go back and face the music alone. He has nothing to lose either way."

How do you feel about the end of this part of the story?

"I am very excited, because this starts to reveal more about Pat Phelan and the relationships get richer as it's much more complex now. The flats plot is much more secondary to what is going to happen, because this sets off a chain of events along the street that involves a lot of people outside of the building scam. No question we are going to see different sides to Phelan."

Phelan heads to the airport with his fake passport in Coronation Street
  ITV
How confident was Phelan that he'd get away with this?

"Always, he is an egomaniac. But as well as a financial gain, it's a power thing and we've seen that with the bullying and the incidents with Anna. It's about thrill and adrenaline for Phelan."

Are you surprised that Phelan wasn't more careful with Vinny?

"If anything, it's made him even more ruthless because Phelan feels that he trusted someone but now that will never happen again. This has hardened Phelan's resolve, this has convinced him even more that there is only him and he is the one that matters."

Has this made him more dangerous?

"Completely. More ruthless and more dangerous."

What was the best thing about having Ian Kelsey (Vinny) as a co-star?

"They're manifold; he's a top guy, a really good actor, a great company member and just a fantastic guy to have around. Vinny was a really nice counterpoint to Phelan; that still, silence presence without being overt. And I buy into their relationship as I watch it as a viewer. I believe that Phelan is really worried about Vinny, but Ian as Ian is a lovely guy to have around."


Would you personally like to see Phelan have a genuine relationship with Eileen?

"I think he already has been in a genuine relationship with her, but it is based on what his pathology is. Interestingly enough, it is possible for that relationship to run parallel with his psychopathic behaviour, because for moments you see Phelan with Eileen and you understand for that split second that he really loves her.

"When he says, ''It's just me and you, kid', then for that split moment he is telling the truth and that is why Eileen believes him. So let's put it this way, if Phelan had a brother who was the total opposite, him and Eileen would be a beautiful match - a brother without the psychotically.

"But of course, if Phelan does decide to return to the Street, there will be a heightened dynamic."

Coronation Street airs Phelan's big decision on Monday, November 21 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), tammyy2j (15-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I never found him and Eileen a good match

----------


## Dazzle

I'd like to know how much money they're supposed to have made from the flats con.  

If there were, at a guess, 30 flats at Â£15,000 each, that would bring the total they made to Â£450,000.  Even double that wouldn't be anywhere near enough for two blokes to retire abroad to live the good life surely?

----------


## Perdita

> I'd like to know how much money they're supposed to have made from the flats con.  
> 
> If there were, at a guess, 30 flats at Â£15,000 each, that would bring the total they made to Â£450,000.  Even double that wouldn't be anywhere near enough for two blokes to retire abroad to live the good life surely?


Ohh they can live off that quite comfortably in Mexico  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I'd like to know how much money they're supposed to have made from the flats con.  
> 
> If there were, at a guess, 30 flats at Â£15,000 each, that would bring the total they made to Â£450,000.  Even double that wouldn't be anywhere near enough for two blokes to retire abroad to live the good life surely?


420k.  DonÂ´t forget the 30k Eileen spent on tiles ...  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), parkerman (15-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Ohh they can live off that quite comfortably in Mexico


Two of them living the high life for 30+ years?  I guess you're right, but if I was Vinny/Phelan and going to pull one last con that I was going to retire on (and that meant I'd never be able to return home), I'd make sure I was taking millions with me.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (15-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

did eileen put in more of jason's money than 15k, as he partner in deal

----------


## Perdita

> did eileen put in more of jason's money than 15k, as he partner in deal


 Did she not put in 80k, all of his inheritance from Tony?

----------


## Perdita

> Two of them living the high life for 30+ years?  I guess you're right, but if I was Vinny/Phelan and going to pull one last con that I was going to retire on (and that meant I'd never be able to return home), I'd make sure I was taking millions with me.


  They could buy a bar or 2 in Mexico and have others manage them ... that would would keep the wolves from the doors, I am sure  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> did eileen put in more of jason's money than 15k, as he partner in deal


I think Jason put in 60 or 80 grand, but Eileen (as Perdita pointed out) spent 30 of that.  Vinnie and Phelan would have needed money to set up the con so I'm not sure how much would be left now.

----------


## Dazzle

> They could buy a bar or 2 in Mexico and have others manage them ... that would would keep the wolves from the doors, I am sure


I know you're correct, but to me doing something like setting up business in Mexico (that after all involves some degree of risk and uncertainty about the future) doesn't jibe with their excessively smug and celebratory attitude about fleeing with the money.

Anyway, for all we know they might have millions.  There could have been several other "investors" that have been conned out of much larger sums than Jason.

----------

Perdita (15-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

how is jenny affording flat, is it rita or johnny her bank

----------


## Perdita

> how is jenny affording flat, is it rita or johnny her bank


Rita is buying it for her and Jenny

----------

lizann (17-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

eileen's 30k tiles have finally arrived to the site, is vinny borrowing that site from who?

----------


## swmc66

Maybe they can sell them and get some money back for our jase

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (19-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did he pretty much confirm to Anna, he don't love Eileen and she is money i.e. part of the con plus provides a home for him

I can't see how he can stay around, while he didn't kill Michael, he did leave him to die, I wonder if Michael didn't have a heart attack would he have used the crowbar to kill him

How did Gary not see Michael  :Searchme:

----------


## Perdita

> Did he pretty much confirm to Anna, he don't love Eileen and she is money i.e. part of the con plus provides a home for him
> 
> I can't see how he can stay around, while he didn't kill Michael, he did leave him to die, I wonder if Michael didn't have a heart attack *would he have used the crowbar to kill him*
> 
> How is Gary not see Michael


Absolutely would he have used the crowbar !!  I also wondered why Gary did not see Michael   :Wal2l:  :Sad:

----------

tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## chartreuse

I can not understand why he did not photograph the passport, the ticket etc etc and send them in an email or text while pat was looking for him ! Or have record running for any of the conversation. Why did Anna have the phone turned on while phelan was with her? Too many stupid mistakes!!

----------

Glen1 (19-11-2016), lizann (19-11-2016), parkerman (19-11-2016), Perdita (19-11-2016), swmc66 (19-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can not understand why he did not photograph the passport, the ticket etc etc and send them in an email or text while pat was looking for him ! Or have record running for any of the conversation. Why did Anna have the phone turned on while phelan was with her? Too many stupid mistakes!!


I think all those things can be explained. Michael probably wasn't au fait with technology and definitely wasn't someone who could think on his feet.  I'm sure most of us have forgotten to silence a phone - Anna could even have forgotten she had it on her. Easily done when stressed.

I do think the plan itself was silly though. Michael and Anna both knew to their cost that Phelan is dangerous, and the latter didn't even appear to have planned what she was going to say to him. That conversation was pretty vital if she wanted to successfully distract him for long enough!

----------

Glen1 (20-11-2016), parkerman (20-11-2016), tammyy2j (20-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

i was surprised phelan went round to see anna in her flat, what enticed him

----------


## Dazzle

> i was surprised phelan went round to see anna in her flat, what enticed him


He was probably worried (with good cause as it happens!) that she might have something on him (seeing as she's one of the few people who know what's under the friendly facade).

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna should have called the police 

I don't think sending Gary to the site was a smart move either on her part as she knows Phelan can be very dangerous plus Gary did attack him before 

I hope some how Todd has the money invested but sounds like Vinny gets away with all

----------

Dazzle (20-11-2016), Glen1 (20-11-2016), lizann (21-11-2016), swmc66 (21-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> _ I don't think sending Gary to the site was a smart move_ either on her part as she knows Phelan can be very dangerous plus Gary did attack him before


It definitely wasn't!

Speaking of Gary, I noticed that when Phelan proposed to Eileen, he was at the bar talking to Sarah and watching the scene calmly.  Can anyone imagine that hot-headed Gary could ever be within spitting distance of Phelan in real life without attacking him after the evil way the latter treated his mum?

----------

Glen1 (20-11-2016), lizann (21-11-2016), swmc66 (21-11-2016), tammyy2j (22-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

With Kevin Webster desperately needing to raise cash to pay for Sophieâs medical bills in the US, Phelan gets an idea upon hearing that the mechanic has a new pick up truck being delivered in the hope of carrying out more work. Stealing Kevin's phone, Phelan contacts the suppliers and, pretending to be Kevin he arranges to have the truck delivered to a new address â which is where Andy comes in. Instructing a nervous Andy to steal the truck, Phelan has him where he wants him as he ominously warns that anything could happen to Steph if Andy refuses or does a disappearing act. In order to make the message hit home, Phelan nabs one of Stephâs bracelets with ease and uses it as proof that he can get to her whenever he wants and it seems like stealing Kevinâs truck may only be the beginning of how Phelan plans to utilise his hold over Andy

----------

Dazzle (23-12-2016), Perdita (23-12-2016)

----------


## alan45

Can somebody explain to me what is actually wrong with Phelan that he is still in hospital. Anna Windass got released a lot quicker with totally horrendous injuries.

The sooner this pantomime baddie goes the better or will ITV do what they normally do with a character like this who turns out more "successful" than anticipated and keep him in every storyline going and invent new crimes for him to committ.

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2016), Glen1 (27-12-2016), lizann (27-12-2016), parkerman (27-12-2016), swmc66 (27-12-2016), tammyy2j (28-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes, they will just go on and on , making him more evil. It's ridiculous , him sitting up in bed and you can't even see a scar or a plaster . Hasn't anyone ever heard of " We are discharging you. We need the bed " I absolutely loathe the man . :Wal2l:

----------

alan45 (28-12-2016), Glen1 (27-12-2016), parkerman (27-12-2016), swmc66 (27-12-2016), tammyy2j (28-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Yes, they will just go on and on , making him more evil. It's ridiculous , *him sitting up in bed and you can't even see a scar or a plaster* . Hasn't anyone ever heard of " We are discharging you. We need the bed " I absolutely loathe the man .


 I was thinking that too, especially as he was meant to have surgery not that long ago ...  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Glen1 (27-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I have gone off him too. They are going overboard with the character now

----------

alan45 (28-12-2016), Dazzle (27-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I have gone off him too. They are going overboard with the character now


They feature him a lot now to enable AndyÂ´s exit storyline, I am sure that once Andy has gone, Phelan will go into the background again for a while

----------


## parkerman

> They feature him a lot now to enable AndyÂ´s exit storyline, I am sure that once Andy has gone, Phelan will go into the background again for a while


Is that before or after his marriage to Eileen?

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Is that before or after his marriage to Eileen?


Guess it will be after his marriage .. I think the wedding and AndyÂ´s departure will be around the same time ... I am however currently trying hard to catch up  ....might have missed something

----------

Dazzle (27-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Connor McIntyre â The Wolf of Weatherfield is loose again!
Coronation Streetâs Connor McIntyre has admitted that Pat Phelan is going to be up to his usual tricks next year as he causes more chaos for those around him.
The self-styled âwolf of Weatherfieldâ will start the year coming to the rescue of Anna Windass but donât be fooled by his act of good will.
Here Connor reveals allâ¦
How are things with Eileen?
Good, Phelan has once again been able to magic a situation to his benefit so he is very happy because everything is cooking along nicely.
How does he come to find Anna after her accident?
Jack, Kevinâs son, tells Phelan that Anna has had an accident and that she is in the house on her own so Phelan tries the front door and when canât get in the back door either he breaks the door down. Itâs just poetic that it happens to be Phelan and, being the sort of guy he is, Phelan is occupying the space he loves to occupy where people are caught between a rock and a hard place.
How does Anna react when she realises heâs there?
There is no love lost between Phelan and Anna. She tells him to just go but very quickly he realises there is an opportunity here to not only get the upper hand but to appear to be the good guy too.
Do you think Anna may have been in danger if Kevin hadnât turned up?
No, this is just an heroic act from Pat Phelan. For those who donât know him on the street they will hear this story of him playing the martyr over the stories of him being a monster.
How convinced is he that he can keep Andy on his side?
Phelan is always convinced, Phelan thinks the world revolves around him but it is just about finding the switches for any particular person and with Andy, it is about operating in a certain way. Of course, Andy has walked into this situation but again, Phelan is using this circumstance as an opportunity for him to gain the advantage.
Would he really hurt someone as innocent as Steph or do you think heâs bluffing?
Well, I donât want to make excuses for him because he is a horror but it is not Phelanâs first port of call to be physically violent â he would rather manipulate the situation. Heâs not afraid to use violence but I donât think he would unless Steph proved to be as problematic as, say, Anna is.
Has the public reaction changed since Phelan left Michael for dead?
Weâve crossed the rubicon with Phelan. For the first time we have seen an insight into what makes Pat Phelan tick so I think people are horrified and excited at the same time. The show is becoming compelling; thereâs real drama going on. The flat scam storyline is a really interesting unfolding and what this has done has started a whole other chain of events where, again, Phelan is operating. The wolf is looseâ¦again!
Are you excited about being part of a Corrie wedding?
Of course, I am genuinely delighted. Eileen has never been married and I joke with Sue, âOut of all the lovely men that she has had in her life, poor Eileen has had to end up with Pat!â But I am thrilled because that is a part of Coronation Street history.
Villains always seem to get their comeuppance, but Phelan has got away with so much already â do you think anyone is smart enough to take him down?
I think there are lots of people smart enough to take him down, itâs all about timing. It would be interesting for him to go head to head with Brian or Roy or indeed Mary, characters who like strategy, but I am sure if his comeuppance comes he will be the master of his own undoing in some way.
Are you pleased to be working more with Debbie Rush again?
Of course, always a delight. Debbie always works out of the top drawer and because our characters have so much history I think the viewers get very excited about that tension. And how lucky am I, Iâve got Sue Cleaver, Debbie Rush, Bruno Langleyâ¦ everyday I look at the scenes and I am excited about who I am working with.
Itâs been nearly a year since you returned to the Street. How has it been and how would you sum up your second stint at Corrie?
I feel very blessed to be here and it is a very exciting time for Coronation Street so I could not be happier to be working with all these great people, great scripts, great directors, great storylines coming upâ¦ I am having a ball.

----------

Dazzle (28-12-2016), Glen1 (28-12-2016), lizann (28-12-2016), swmc66 (28-12-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Loathe,loathe Phelan

----------


## lizann

id say he will around for quite some time without any comeuppance, todd must have given up trying to catch him out i guess he is in deep himself

----------


## swmc66

Andy is not going to get away just yet. He has to nick Kevins new truck first for phelan

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Andy is not going to get away just yet. He has to nick Kevins new truck first for phelan


I forgot about that, I assumed he'd gone for good now.  I wonder what brings him back?

----------


## lizann

> I forgot about that, I assumed he'd gone for good now.  I wonder what brings him back?


 phelan threatens steph

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I forgot about that, I assumed he'd gone for good now.  I wonder what brings him back?


 phelan threatens steph

----------


## Perdita

I think Andy and Steph will leave together .. Andy is going to fess up to Steph about what he did and that Phelan is blackmailing him .. he is not the type to keep this secret to himself ... hope this happens anyway

----------

Dazzle (31-12-2016), Ruffed_lemur (31-12-2016), swmc66 (31-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

In the photos it shows steph and luke leaving so not sure she finishes with him or not

----------


## Perdita

> In the photos it shows steph and luke leaving so not sure she finishes with him or not


My romantic head tells me  that Steph and Luke are chasing him and Steph and Andy leave together . but my predictions rarely come true  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Nono:

----------

parkerman (31-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hope that is true.

----------


## swmc66

Eileen is letting herself go a bit before her wedding. Just started to look more frumpy .  Is that deliberate so she looks extra special on her wedding day?

----------


## Perdita

> Eileen is letting herself go a bit before her wedding. Just started to look more frumpy .  Is that deliberate so she looks extra special on her wedding day?


Only seen a couple of pictures from the wedding when they were first released .. she did not look extra special in them to me  :Sad:   :Nono:

----------

swmc66 (07-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Shame the CCtv is not advanced enough to he backed up on some cloud system. Anyway this Phelan if he has got another year contract will not be found out for ages either will he pop his clogs if Andy bashes him on the head on a weekly basis.

----------

lizann (11-01-2017), parkerman (10-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Pat Phelan covers up Andy Carverâs death?
If thereâs one thing that Pat Phelan is an expert in, itâs covering his tracks. It doesnât matter whether he is carrying out intricate scams or leaving former burglars to die from a heart attack, Phelan comes up smelling of roses every time in Coronation Street.
And he isnât about to let Andy Carver change that!
Andy bravely set about trying to punish Phelan for his crimes by attempting to record a confession and this led to a violent showdown between the pair. As Eileen Grimshaw waited at the registry office for Phelan and Steph Britton anxiously waited for Andy at the airport, the two men came to blows.
And in the episode which follows, Phelan has some covering up to do.
While we canât reveal what fate has befallen Andy, we can confirm that Phelan at least survives the bout and he determines to erase all traces of his and Andyâs fight.
Loading incriminating evidence into his van, Phelan spins a yarn that Andy flooded the flat in an act of defiance before leaving Coronation Street.
But will everyone believe Phelanâs story?

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Enough is enough! He is becoming a seriel killer and he has a year long contract! I cannot bear anymore.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), parkerman (17-01-2017), Perdita (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

I agree. I think the real problem is that he is just not an engaging character. He is too melodramatic and the stories are unrealistic. When Richard Hillman was on the rampage it was a gripping story and well developed plus Brian Capron was an excellent actor who brought the right degree of villainy to the role but also what seemed to be a realistic love for Gail. There is none of this with Phelan. It all seems cobbled together because it's been decided to extend his contract not because it's a real development of the story.

----------

alan45 (17-01-2017), Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), Perdita (17-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (18-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## alan45

He has become a pantomime villan. As can be seen from the spoiler above the storyline is just about to get even more ridiculous. Why do Corrie and to an extent the other soaps overuse a character once they see they have become "popular". They could have left a relatively plausible storyline with the flats leaving Phelan seeking revenge on his so called partner but instead he is becoming involved in murder, arson and all sorts of crimes in between.  I wouldnt be surprised to hear that he is to blame for Brexit 

Wise up Corrie.  Enough is enough

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), parkerman (17-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (18-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

The storylining and decision making at Corrie at the moment is amateurish.

----------

alan45 (18-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Steph leave on her own, she really has no need to leave if not with Andy who wants to get away from Pat and  if he kills him why leave her job and brother behind  :Searchme:

----------


## Dazzle

> Does Steph leave on her own, she really has no need to leave if not with Andy who wants to get away from Pat and  if he kills him why leave her job and brother behind


Perhaps she would want to go somewhere where she's not constantly reminded of Andy?  



There's lots of speculation online that the Phelan storyline is building up to a whodunnit with him being murdered and a _looooong_ list of suspects.  I can't say the idea thrills me because I don't expect that it would be executed (pun intended!) well.  The Tina murder/whodunnit was a damp squib.

----------

Glen1 (17-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps she would want to go somewhere where she's not constantly reminded of Andy?  
> 
> 
> 
> There's lots of speculation online that the Phelan storyline is building up to a whodunnit with him being murdered and a _looooong_ list of suspects.  I can't say the idea thrills me because I don't expect that it would be executed (pun intended!) well.  The Tina murder/whodunnit was a damp squib.


I would not want him killed off in a who done it but do want him finally caught out and get his comeuppance, could he go to prison for his part in the scam?

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Glen1 (17-01-2017), Perdita (17-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (18-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I would not want him killed off in a who done it but do want him finally caught out and get his comeuppance, *could he go to prison for his part in the scam?*


Definitely.

----------

Perdita (17-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (17-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

anna to burn him or surprise return for owen for revenge  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> anna to burn him or surprise return for owen for revenge


I would love it if Anna was involved in his downfall

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), swmc66 (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (18-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I would love it if Anna was involved in his downfall


 she has to be, was thinking andy would confide in her

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), tammyy2j (18-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I would love it if Anna was involved in his downfall


 she has to be, was thinking andy would confide in her

----------

Perdita (17-01-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Steph will say something to her. Andy may die before being able to say something

----------


## swmc66

So phelan looks like he will finally murder then dispose of the body before taking his vows. No doubt he will put the body in a temporary place then wait a day to dispose of properly.

----------


## lizann

todd really has changed his opinion of pat despite all he knows  :Thumbsdown:   :Angry:  not even an attempt to stop eileen

 id say poor andy a goner pat to kill him and steph swan off

----------


## swmc66

She will not bother to even seek justice or answers. Maybe luke will and will then do a runner too.

----------


## swmc66

So if luke lives there where is the body right now?

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2017/01/23/corona...leave-6396204/

Will he be found out soon?

----------


## swmc66

Maybe Todd will find out and cover for his step dad

----------


## tammyy2j

With Steph gone no one is going to look or worry for Andy unless Gail will snoop get justice for Michael 

It would be nice to see Gail bring down Phelan, serve Eileen right for all her remarks to Gail and now Eileen is married to a killer 

Anna needs to be involved but with her burns injuries she is distracted 

Who is next to face Phelan and be his next enemy mark?

He needs to get his comeuppance it has gone on too long

----------

lizann (24-01-2017), Perdita (24-01-2017), swmc66 (24-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler â Phelan panics!
Coronation Street killer Pat Phelan is sent into a panic next week when he discovers Luke Britton is planning on tracking down Andy Carver.
Soap fans will know that Phelan killed Andy during a fierce confrontation, something heâs desperate to keep a secret.
Next week Luke comes up with a plan to find Andy by pretending heâs going to take Tracy Barlow away for a romantic weekend.
When Luke admits he is taking her to Bristol because he wants to settle a score with Andy and that is where he thinks he is, Tracyâs disappointed, pointing out itâs hardly the romantic trip heâd promised.
Tracy accidentally puts Luke in the firing line when she reveals to Phelan that he intends to track down Andy in Bristol, Phelan masks his concern. At Phelanâs suggestion, Tracy berates Luke for wasting his money trying to track down Andy when he could spoil her instead.
Luke agrees to cancel his Bristol trip and Phelan breathes a sigh of relief but worries itâs only going to be a matter of time before his secret is uncovered.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

So Phelan gets worried and books a flight somewhere?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: Pat Phelan caught as Todd Grimshaw discovers his killer secret?
Is the game finally up for killer Pat Phelan in Coronation Street? Fans have been wondering when the crook will be caught for his crimes which include leaving Michael Rodwell to die and murdering Andy Carver in cold blood and a ghostly prank from Todd Grimshaw could be his unusual undoing!
Phelan is usually a tough person to shake and itâs been his cool composure that has enabled him to fool almost the entire Street. But Todd soon hits upon a plan to spook Phelan by pretending that there are ghostly happenings at the builderâs flat.
While Todd just plans this as a joke, Phelan has so much blood on his hands that this could end up affecting the villain more than Todd realises.
Will Toddâs game end up getting under Phelanâs skin and alert him to the fact that something definitely isnât right?
And, if Phelan is convinced that he is being haunted by his victims, will he crack and confess?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

when does he meet his daughter who is seb mother

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...n-shock-twist/

----------

tammyy2j (09-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Do they move in with Pat to Eileen's house with the never ending rooms  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (10-05-2017), swmc66 (09-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

why give him this storyline of a daughter after making him a killer but sure not like anyone cares anymore that mikey and andy is dead

----------

mariba (01-07-2017), Perdita (01-07-2017)

----------


## mariba

Yes. Too long has passed from the killings of the two poor lads and from everything that pat phelan has done. They've made him likeable and no one cares anymore. He's more likeable now than Anna, and that's not difficult for anyone to achieve. So well done Corrie, I've started to like Pat Phelan.

----------

swmc66 (01-07-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I have always liked his prsence on the street

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street killer Pat Phelan is certainly a man with a lot of sins to unburden, so as he prepares to make a confession, it could take some time! Having stood by and watched Michael Rodwell die and also killed off Andy Carver, he has serious blood on his hands.
And thatâs before we take into account the fact that he assaulted Anna Windass, committed blackmail and duped half the street out of cash. Yet, recently, the villainous builder has shown that there is more to him than sneering, trickery and murder.
We have seen his tender side well and truly exposed as he tries to build a relationship with the daughter he only just discovered he had, Nicola Rubenstein. When the DNA test proves that he is her father, he is delighted.
And as he realises the nice things he can have in life â a marriage, a family, a business and looking after youngsters like Seb, we could see a changed man. But whatâs done is done and his crimes play on Phelanâs mind as he balks at the prospect of Nicola ever seeing his true colours.
Visiting a church, Phelan heads to the confessional booth where he tells the priest that he deserves punishment for the bad things that he has done.
But what form will that justice take?

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2017), tammyy2j (27-07-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Visiting a church, Phelan heads to the confessional booth where he tells the priest that he deserves punishment for the bad things that he has done.
> But what form will that justice take?


Ten Hail Marys?

----------

Glen1 (26-07-2017), lizann (26-07-2017), Perdita (26-07-2017), tammyy2j (27-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan could be hiding yet another dark secret in these brand new pictures.

Connor McIntyre, who plays evil Phelan, has been spotted working on location with his on-screen family â and it may be the moment that he gets caught out for even more bad behaviour.

These sneaky paparazzi pictures show Phelan looking pretty nervous when his wife Eileen and daughter Nicola Rubinstein suddenly call around at a house that he's renovating.

It seems there could be something incriminating inside that Phelan would much rather his loved ones didn't see, but what is it and can he wriggle his way out of this one?


Pat Phelan panics when Eileen and Nicola visit the house he's renovating in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

What Phelan has to hide isn't clear right now and these scenes won't air for a couple of months, but given his past form, the possibilities are endless.

Could there be evidence inside of a new building scam, or perhaps he's cheating on Eileen and has a mystery woman inside?

Maybe he's killed again and has sneakily stashed the body away in the empty house? Okay, so that's probably unlikely â but we know by now that it's difficult to rule anything out where Phelan is concerned...


Pat Phelan panics when Eileen and Nicola visit the house he's renovating in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

One thing the pictures do seem to prove is that Nicola is seemingly keen to start spending time with Phelan again once she knows the truth about their connection.

Next week's episodes see Nicola break the news to Phelan that their DNA test proves he really is her father, giving him hope for a fresh start as a family man. Hmm, let's see how that one works out...


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Is Coronation Street killer Pat Phelan about to strike again in these sinister new spoiler pictures?

Cast and crew have been filming out on location for some shocking new scenes which see Daniel Osbourne brought into the villain's dark storyline.

The tense moment sees Daniel heading off to an old people's home in a Streetcars cab, seemingly unaware that Phelan is creepily following him.

Phelan appears very keen to keep a close eye on Daniel as he stays on his trail, watching on curiously from his builder's van.

[IMG]http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17Ã§ good sign, but who is Daniel visiting in the home? Why does it concern Phelan so much? And would he really be prepared to kill again if it meant protecting another one of his dark secrets?

Phelan has already had a hand in two deaths, as he stood by and did nothing while Michael Rodwell passed away from a heart attack in November last year.


Daniel Osbourne is in danger as Pat Phelan follows him in Coronation Street
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

The schemer later got even worse by brutally killing Michael's friend and fake son Andy Carver, hitting him over the head with a laptop in a very grisly demise.

Connor McIntyre and Rob Mallard, who play Phelan and Daniel, were filming the new scenes today (August 9) and they should hit our screens in six to eight weeks' time.


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (09-08-2017)

----------


## swmc66

So Andy is definately dead. I think Phelan has scammed an old lady and got her property and put her in a home or something. He goes around old peoples places and does odd jobs. Easy to see who is vulnerable.
Daniel may have got a job with the newspaper by autumn

----------

Perdita (09-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Remember when we saw Coronation Streetâs local killer Pat Phelan sporting a throbbing shiner and no-one had a clue where he got it from? Well, it wasnât just the case that actor Connor McIntyre has been in a scrap â the clue was most definitely intentional and the truth is about to come out.
Phelan also recently confessed to a priest that he was still doing bad things but none of these have been seen on screen â as far as we have been shown, Phelan is a changed man, determined to build a relationship with his daughter Nicola Rubenstein.
And more details will come to light in coming weeks about what Phelan has been up to â after he arrives home with another injury. So just what is Phelan embroiled in this time â and if he is getting black eyes, are the people he is clashing with coming off worse? Could Phelan have killed again?
Meanwhile, Nicola is about to get an insight into her dadâs dodgy recent history when Yasmeen Nazir reveals all to her about the property scam that left many locals out of pocket.
Phelan tried to talk round the residents and persuade them that he was as much of a victim of Vinny as the rest of them â but will Nicola be savvy enough to discover the full truth that her dad orchestrated the whole thing?
And if so, what other skeletons might she discover in his closet? Andyâs perhaps?

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...psfacebookpost

Coronation Street's Pat Phelan will come to blows with his daughter Nicola Rubinstein over her pregnancy â if these brand-new pictures are anything to go by.

Connor McIntyre, who plays evil Phelan, has been spotted filming tense scenes with Nicola Thorp, as her character confides in his that she's expecting a baby.

We've already revealed how the show's latest baby twist will see Nicola end up pregnant after a one-night stand with Gary Windass, and the fallout is shaping up to be just as dramatic as we predicted.

These sneaky paparazzi pictures show Phelan looking content as Nicola reveals she's carrying his grandchild, before the conversation quickly turns sour.

Given that there is no love lost between Gary and Phelan, it's hardly surprising that Nicola's news might leave the builder feeling a little unsettled.

But with Corrie boss Kate Oates also confirming that Nicola will plan to have an abortion, Gary could actually be the least of Phelan's problems.

"There's a really interesting storyline coming up that sees Phelan's daughter Nicola consider having an abortion after finding out that she's pregnant," Oates recently told Radio Times.com.

"And Phelan is dead against it â for him, it's morally awful. So I find it fascinating that his conscience is this infinitely flexible instrument."

Are Phelan and Nicola arguing about Gary? Or her plans to have an abortion? And more to the point, where does this situation leave Gary's poor girlfriend Sarah? Looks like newcomer Nicola could be the one to watch over the coming weeks...

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2017)

----------


## parkerman

I take it that means Phelan is not leaving any time soon.  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2017), lizann (20-08-2017), Perdita (20-08-2017), swmc66 (21-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

i find the way phelan is and looks at nicola his daughter quite creepy sometimes

----------

Glen1 (20-08-2017), parkerman (20-08-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

:Nono: Has nobody heard of contraception in the street? Ok, accidents happen but all the time ?

----------

parkerman (20-08-2017), Ruffed_lemur (20-08-2017), swmc66 (21-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Has nobody heard of contraception in the street? Ok, accidents happen but all the time ?


Not just on Coronation Street that they have unplanned pregnancies all the time  :Wal2l:

----------

parkerman (20-08-2017), swmc66 (21-08-2017), tammyy2j (23-08-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Not another abortion story!  Absolutely sick of it.  :Angry:

----------

LouiseP (20-08-2017), parkerman (20-08-2017), swmc66 (21-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Not another abortion story!  Absolutely sick of it.


Abortion?  Rarely known in soapland .. going to have Who Is Daddy for years to come

----------

swmc66 (21-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans will be left fearing that Andy Carver will be killed off for real next week as Pat Phelan digs a grave for him.

Andy (Oliver Farnworth) has already escaped death once when Phelan brutally hit him over the head with a laptop at the start of the year. Viewers thought that he'd died in the nasty incident, but Phelan has actually been holding him captive in a dark and dingy basement ever since.

The shock storyline continues with dark scenes next week, as Andy is left in agony thanks to an infected wound on his arm, which came from his recent fight with Phelan.

When Phelan pays him another visit in the cellar, Andy is pathetically grateful to see him â well aware of just how reliant he is on his cunning captor.


Andy Carver held captive in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Phelan appears to be showing his nicer side when he heads off and promises to come back with medication for Andy, but it seems that he actually has another plan in mind when he starts digging a hole in the garden.

Could this mean that Phelan is planning to finish off the job when it comes to Andy this time? Connor McIntyre, who plays him, reckons Phelan would only do so as a last resort.

Discussing the possibility, Connor revealed: "I think that would be the nuclear option for Phelan and I think he would do everything to avoid that. But it's bubbling to the surface, and the troubling thing is that's happening with some regularity now, where it hasn't been before.

"Six months has just been ticking on, and that relationship has gone on. But something needs to happen to resolve this."

Connor added that Phelan is enjoying the power he has over Andy, which could be another reason to keep him alive.

He said: "Let's get this straight, the further we go with this character, the more we realise that he is suffering with narcissistic personality disorder. This is a guy whose relationships are all about power. He's not a well man, he's a sick puppy in many ways, so what's the next step?

"We haven't seen him kill yet, and we've seen him step back when Vinnie said, 'I'll sort Todd out'. So, I think there's something more disturbing than that going on.

"In a warped way, he was thinking: 'I won't kill Andy, but I'll take him away and maybe, like Michael, he'll just expire and then my hands will be clean'. But, it turns out, it didn't happen that way so he's been caring for him.

"Somebody needs Pat Phelan every day, so this is real power, isn't it? Andy is also someone he can vent all his frustrations of the day to, which you will see, and then there are very tender moments where there's a real intimacy."

Digital Spy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-08-2017), swmc66 (24-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

New twists for Phelan!
Vinny is back - and could Daniel throw a spanner in the works?
The drama just keeps on coming for Phelan, with old foe and new enemies set to cause him a headache or two!
Here he is pictured with his former partner in crime Vinny Ashford, played by returning star Ian Kelsey. And curiously, Phelan star Connor McIntyre has been spotted filming with Rob Mallard (Daniel) as well...
"We have a massive story for Phelan," teases Corrie boss Kate Oates. "You all know now that he has a house guest staying in his cellar, so we'll be playing out that drama over the autumn. We'll see how he deals with that particular problem, and whether Andy is going to escape or not."
Andy may be Phelan's biggest concern currently - but how will Vinny and Daniel factor in? There's no love lost between Phelan and Vinny, who double-crossed his partner and fled with the cash they'd conned out of the locals. Meanwhile, it's a mystery how Ken's son finds himself mixed up with Phelan. Let's hope the aspiring reporter doesn't stumble upon a juicy story that he may never get the chance to tell...
"It looks as if Daniel winds up at the abandoned house that Phelan has been keeping Andy," reports our Weatherfield spy. "He's in the back of a taxi, so maybe he's just passing by - or is Daniel part of a much bigger twist still to come?"

----------

Brucie (13-09-2017), Glen1 (13-09-2017), tammyy2j (13-09-2017)

----------


## Brucie

I wish they'd bring the whole Phelan thing to an early conclusion. Increasingly ridiculous developments totally dependent on the stupidity of the most deluded woman (actually, make that women, given Nicola's performance to date) in soap history. Clearly Connor McIntyre is a talented actor, but let's put his storyline out of his misery before HE'S elected Mayor of Wetherfield - never mind Sally!

----------

lizann (13-09-2017), parkerman (13-09-2017), Perdita (13-09-2017), Ruffed_lemur (14-09-2017), tammyy2j (13-09-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> let's put his storyline out of his misery before HE'S elected Mayor of Wetherfield - never mind Sally!


 :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

Brucie (14-09-2017), swmc66 (14-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...FB_mirror_main

 :Cartman: 

Alleged victims are:

Nicola Rubenstein
Gary Windass
Seb Franklin
Daniel Osbourne
Andy Carver
Anna Windass

----------

Glen1 (22-09-2017), lizann (23-09-2017), parkerman (22-09-2017), swmc66 (14-10-2017), tammyy2j (23-09-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...FB_mirror_main
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged victims are:
> 
> Nicola Rubenstein
> Gary Windass
> Seb Franklin
> ...


If he wants to murder six people can I suggest Fizz, Sinead, Ches, Tyrone, Aidan and Maria instead?

----------

Glen1 (22-09-2017), lizann (23-09-2017), swmc66 (14-10-2017), tammyy2j (23-09-2017), Wolves (22-09-2017)

----------


## swmc66

i prefer the ones you have listed. I do not believe that he would harm his daughter.

----------

Wolves (22-09-2017)

----------


## mariba

I thought Phelan wasn't killer or murderer. He hasn't really murdered anyone-yet. Time to end the storyline though, it's gone far too long..I won't be watching any more violence and torture bits. Had enough with Bethany already..

----------

swmc66 (22-09-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> If he wants to murder six people can I suggest Fizz, Sinead, Ches, Tyrone, Aidan and Maria instead?


Good list Mr.P., possibly room to squeeze in just one, Michelle ?

----------

lizann (23-09-2017), Perdita (22-09-2017), tammyy2j (23-09-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Good list Mr.P., possibly room to squeeze in just one, Michelle ?


Yes...as long as Pat agrees.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Perdita (22-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> i prefer the ones you have listed. I do not believe that he would harm his daughter.


I think they should reintroduce Phelan's ex wife and yes I do not think he would hurt his daughter and I thought with her introduction he would turn less bad

----------


## lizann

who was lady nicola visited that dont like phelan? did phelan do something bad to her or nicola's mother?

----------


## chartreuse

> who was lady nicola visited that dont like phelan? did phelan do something bad to her or nicola's mother?


There is a rumour that her mother was raped by Pat. That could explain a lot! Did we see any photos of Nicola's mother and Pat together? I don't think so.

----------


## swmc66

There was one of them dancing together with her husband watching. That does not mean anything though

----------

chartreuse (14-10-2017)

----------


## Kim

> There is a rumour that her mother was raped by Pat. That could explain a lot! Did we see any photos of Nicola's mother and Pat together? I don't think so.


I don't think we saw them, but Eileen spoke of showing Nicola some photos of her mum and Pat. It was when Nicola knew Pat could be her biological father and didn't want anything to do with him. Eileen thought showing Nicola some photos would help, as it would show it wasn't a 'dirty affair' and that they were in love. It backfired as Isaac, the man Nicola was brought up by, was in the background of one of the photos. 

Doesn't necessarily mean he didn't rape her though - if Pat started as a friend of both as he claimed, they could have attended a party or something and Annabel could have danced with Pat as a friend as he was on his own. If Pat did rape her, perhaps the penny drops for Nicola when she asks to look again at the photos and realises they were all taken on the same night. 

No doubt if he did rape her we can expect to see Pat claiming they were in love but Annabel must've told her friend he raped her as the friend realised they were having an affair. 

It would be a good way of linking it all back to the Anna storyline, which could act as confirmation to Nicola. Some viewers will undoubtedly see that as rape as Anna didn't exactly consent freely.

----------

parkerman (15-10-2017), Perdita (14-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

If he is that evil how come he did not do anything to his wife who had everything in her name and divorced him and took the whole lot. If they were consistant in theor Phelan storylines something would have happened to her and she would not have been able to do that.

----------


## Kim

> If he is that evil how come he did not do anything to his wife who had everything in her name and divorced him and took the whole lot. If they were consistant in theor Phelan storylines something would have happened to her and she would not have been able to do that.


Everything was in Valerie's name because Phelan put it there so that he could declare himself bankrupt and not pay any money to his creditors.

Phelan and Valerie didn't have any children as far as we know, so the starting point at divorce would have been 50/50. If he ended up with nothing, perhaps he did treat her badly and the court awarded her everything. (Though to be fair, marriage/divorce laws are the last thing we expect a realistic depiction of in soapland.) We do know she'd been turning a blind eye to him cheating for some years; as I recall, Valerie wasn't bothered when Anna tried talking to her.

Some offenders do have families who are completely unaware, because they're good at putting on an act. Phelan may only show his true colours when someone says no to him, if this turns out to be true.

----------

parkerman (15-10-2017), Perdita (14-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/16/corona...tures-7002944/


Looks like things are building up for Phelan's deeds to be found out .. hopefully

----------


## lizann

anna needs to bring him down

----------


## swmc66

Smug Eileen can't wait.

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/19/corona...ntyre-7011373/

He apparently will get his comeuppance .. but will it be the one the viewers want?   :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Pat Phelan will be killed with that gun he has but who does it, some many suspects

----------


## Perdita

> I think Pat Phelan will be killed with that gun he has but who does it, some many suspects


So will he take Todd's involvement in the flat scam, and his own of course, to his grave .. and is he killing Anna first with that gun?

----------


## LouiseP

It's all just so wild and crazy. I lost interest ages ago.

----------

mariba (27-10-2017), parkerman (21-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Apparently he gets attacked in his own home tonight. I bet it is Vinny.

----------


## Perdita

It's been a nasty little thought eating away in the back of our minds ever since we saw Corrie's Nicola Rubenstein visit her mum's old friend Lydia, and now it looks set to become a reality.

According to The Daily Star Sunday, Nicola will find out her dad, Pat Phelan, raped her mum and that's how she was really conceived.


Although she grew up believing her mum's husband was her dad, she's recently found out it's the bald builder. Up until now Nicola has believed her mum and Phelan had an affair.

She didn't take it well at first, but after a DNA test revealed the truth, she's started to come round to the idea and has begun to grow closer to Pat and his wife Eileen.

All that's set to change however when she makes the horrifying discovery that her mother didn't consent to sex with Phelan.

As everyone knows he's not a man to be crossed.
The seed of doubt was planted when Nicola went to visit Lydia and showed her a picture of Phelan, explaining he was her biological father and the pair were forging a great relationship.

Lydia's reaction to seeing the photo left Nicola confused and viewers believing she knew far more than she was letting on about the Street's resident baddie.

But Lydia is set to reveal the truth: that Pat raped Nicola's mother and that's how she fell pregnant with his child.

A source told the paper: "It took her weeks to get her head around her mum having an affair, but the truth is even more shocking.

"She can't believe what she is hearing and has to decide whether to confront Phelan over the allegations.

"As everyone knows he's not a man to be crossed."

It wouldn't be the first time Phelan has been accused of sexually aggressive behaviour.

Although he maintains he didn't rape Anna Windass, he did blackmail her into having sex with him against her will.

The incident has left Anna with a serious vendetta against Phelan, and their feud is set to be reignited next week as he accuses her of pushing Seb Franklin off a ladder.

Anna isn't going to take his threats lying down, and with this new Nicola twist, the net is definitely closing in. The question is: how far will Phelan go to silence his own daughter?


Entertainment Daily

----------

lizann (25-10-2017), Rear window (23-10-2017), swmc66 (23-10-2017), tammyy2j (24-10-2017)

----------


## lizann

phelan will talk his way out of rape, nicola and eileen believes he is all good even with what anna said he did to her

----------


## Perdita

> phelan will talk his way out of rape, nicola and eileen believes he is all good even with what anna said he did to her


Eileen probably, Nicola has had the seed of doubt inplanted now .. and hopefully it is now all building up to him being found out ... because I sure do not care any more

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2017), mariba (27-10-2017), parkerman (25-10-2017), tammyy2j (26-10-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

There could be a grim Christmas in Coronation Street as that menacing look on the face of sinister Pat Phelan is back – as he seemingly lines up another new victim outside the Christmas carol concert.  This week, fans will see Phelan at his very worst as he confronts old enemy Vinny, he frames Anna Windass for attempted murder, he turns on his own daughter Nicola Rubinstein and he takes a second hostage in his cellar, which could even lead to murder. But despite all of this and the net feeling like it is closing in on the under pressure villain, he is still at large during the festive season as he plays the normal, everyday family guy by attending the winter singsong with Eileen, who is sporting a nasty gash to her face.

However, things soon threaten to derail and his act of good behaviour may not last long at all as Eileen is crestfallen to see Summer Spellman’s homophobic grandmother Geraldine in attendance, and Phelan picks up on the signs that it would be better for the bigoted pensioner to be gone.

Fans will recall nasty scenes between Geraldine and Eileen’s son Todd as well as his partner Billy Mayhew which saw Geraldine outline her hateful views and try and use them as reasons for the pair not adopting Summer.

Summer made the decision that she wanted to live with Todd and Billy – as her late dad Drew had wanted – but by the time these scenes air, Billy’s life could well be in tatters as his dark secrets will have come to the fore.

Recent pictures showed Billy hanging around in a hoodie and a forlorn expression outside the very same carol concert so will he come face to face with Geraldine and make things even worse for his and Todd’s adoption case?

When Eileen clocks Geraldine, she knows that this can only bring more trouble for her family and we can see Phelan fix her with a very pointed and dark stare. As he later is seen alone with Geraldine, how far is he planning to go to get rid of her?

Could a dark Christmas twist see him strike again and ensure that Geraldine causes no more issues? Or will scaring her off be enough – for now?

Viewers can expect to see the scenes air in December.

http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/23/corona...cenes-7020066/

----------

Glen1 (26-10-2017), helena1414 (27-10-2017), lizann (26-10-2017), parkerman (26-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Still there at Christmas? FFS!!!!!

----------

Brucie (27-10-2017), Glen1 (26-10-2017), LouiseP (27-10-2017), mariba (27-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (27-10-2017), swmc66 (28-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Still there at Christmas? FFS!!!!!


FFS indeed!!  :Angry:   How much more are we meant to take of unbelievable scenarios?  I have watched CS religiously for more years than I care to remember and it has always been my favourite soap  but I am starting to lose interest big time ... that actually applies to Emmerdale and EastEnders too for me ..  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (27-10-2017), Glen1 (26-10-2017), helena1414 (27-10-2017), LouiseP (27-10-2017), parkerman (27-10-2017), swmc66 (28-10-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> FFS indeed!!   How much more are we meant to take of unbelievable scenarios?  I have watched CS religiously for more years than I care to remember and it has always been my favourite soap  but I am starting to lose interest big time ... that actually applies to Emmerdale and EastEnders too for me ..


Absolutely, Perdy.

I have never watche Emmerdale and, as you know, I have already given up on EE. Corrie is now just cliging on by its finger tips. If Phelan doesn't croak it soon, it could be the parting of the ways with that as well. It's bad enough having to suffer Sally's forays into some make believe world of Weatherfield politics...

----------

Brucie (27-10-2017), Glen1 (27-10-2017), helena1414 (27-10-2017), LouiseP (27-10-2017), Perdita (27-10-2017), Rear window (27-10-2017), swmc66 (28-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

A lot of people are complaining about this storyline on the internet. Not one person pleased. Looks like Vinny will die as that is the only way Phelan will be around for Christmas

----------


## swmc66

I have clearly missed the last episode. Was volunteering last night somewhere. Cannot believe what happened.

----------


## mysangry

OHhh I was on the edge of my seat, wondering how dark Phelan would go, we just need some one with some sense to see all is not right, but who is clever enough then brave enough to sort Pat out.
I must be one of a few enthralled as to where this story line can go to.
Corri has always had baddies and it's about time the Soaps can show just how bad life is outthere and with twisted heads like Phelan, Corri gets my vote for showing life can be sinister.

----------


## Perdita

> OHhh I was on the edge of my seat, wondering how dark Phelan would go, we just need some one with some sense to see all is not right, but who is clever enough then brave enough to sort Pat out.
> I must be one of a few enthralled as to where this story line can go to.
> Corri has always had baddies and it's about time the Soaps can show just how bad life is outthere and with twisted heads like Phelan, Corri gets my vote for showing life can be sinister.


No problem with showing life can be sinister but the storylines need to be reasonably realistic (which they sure as hell are not where Mr Phelan is concerned lately) and I would have thought that producers have realised that stories that go on for too long loses viewers (I have rarely seen an episode of EastEnders since  Lucy got murdered because I lost interest  and I know I am not the only one!) ... I now have lost interest in Pat Phelan and the totally ridiculous scenarios which appear to carry on until next year ..  YAWN!!!

----------

lizann (29-10-2017), parkerman (29-10-2017), Ruffed_lemur (28-10-2017), swmc66 (28-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Just when we thought Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan couldn't get any worse, he's surpassed our expectations. A dark storyline twist on Friday night saw the Street's resident schemer force Andy Carver to shoot Vinny Ashford, before taking the gun and shooting Andy dead.

Evil Phelan has now dumped both of their bodies in a lake at a deserted mill, leaving us to wonder whether he'll ever face justice. Here, Connor McIntyre â who plays him â reacts to the chilling twist and offers new hints on what happens next.

This is the first time Phelan has actually committed murder. What made him cross the line?

"Phelan has been promising the world to Andy, but he is two or three steps ahead. The Vinny problem has evaporated and it was in that moment that Phelan realised how easy it is to solve a problem.

"As soon as he got the gun from Andy, he registered 'two birds, one stone'. He saw that opportunity and he is the architect of his own downfall. And now Nicola's gone, that was a catalyst as well. He's really at a dangerous moment."

Did Phelan always plan to kill Andy?

"No. So dark and deep is this thing, the replacement plan presented an opportunity to get Phelan's money back and solve Vinny once and for all, because he has proved that he is a dangerous guy.

"Phelan bullied and cajoled Andy into killing him, but in that moment Phelan saw an opportunity to solve a problem. Andy said, 'I know you Pat, you're not a murderer', but Phelan said, 'You don't know me' and he speaks for all of us. No, we don't know you!"

Now that Phelan has murdered someone, is this the beginning of the end for him?

"No question, this is the pebble that starts the avalanche."

Will the soap gods get justice?

"It must be so and we have just woken them up out of their slumber â 'hey this needs sorting out'. But while we run up to that, whenever that is, Pat Phelan is now a very dangerous person.

"Now he's crossed the rubicon, whereas before he would go to great lengths, for example the cellar, complicating things. The journey towards his comeuppance will be very lively I'm sure, because now he has a direct route to solving problems."

Phelan warned Andy that he'd never be able to live with himself for killing Vinny. Does Phelan truly believe he was doing Andy a favour?

"It's the logic of a narcissist, psychopathic thinking, that actually he's done him a favour. Although frighteningly, in terms of the writing, there is a certain logic to it and it will be very interesting to see how our viewers see it, because I don't think he was ever getting out of there, was he? So yes, those moments are all true for Pat Phelan."

When you came back into the show, did you ever imagine Phelan would become so evil?

"No but I knew the quality of writers that we have here, even in that short stint at the beginning. For those three scenes, he was a straight up and down dodgy character, but he's grown and the writers and [producer] Kate Oates have given him that latitude. 'How far can we fold this guy, how many dimensions can we put on this guy?' What a lovely thing."

You've said before that sometimes you spot people in the street being quite scared of you and you like to go up to them and put people at ease! Why is that?

"First of all it disturbs me to see somebody genuinely frightened, so I think anybody would do that. It's worth pointing out that some are certainly not frightened! Some of them are quite the opposite, quite feisty they come."

In the coming weeks, Anna and other people are going to start to get more suspicious about Phelan. Is anybody safe?

"No. He never forgets, Vinny is a classic example. Remember the last scene in The Rovers, 'best day ever', now what does that mean? That's where you see the danger."

What was it like filming those scenes at the factory?

"Fabulous, it was like a movie set. We are used to working in studios so everybody was really excited. There was a real atmosphere to what was going on. It was cold and wet but everybody was well up for it."

Were the three of you able to have a laugh and relax, or did it remain very intense throughout?

"These guys are professionals, so we will stay in the mood as we need to. I don't mind the intensity and Ian Kelsey doesn't mind it either, Oli the same and we don't often get a chance to do those scenes. I'd be worried if anybody wasn't intense. "

How much did the location help you?

"No question, it's all about atmosphere. But when you are going in there, it charges the atmosphere. It was just great."


Digital Spy

----------

helena1414 (29-10-2017), lizann (29-10-2017), Rear window (29-10-2017), swmc66 (29-10-2017), tammyy2j (18-11-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm done with Corrie for a while.  I don't watch violent murder dramas.  A pity about some storylines but Phelan is still around, so not for me.

----------

mariba (29-10-2017), parkerman (29-10-2017), swmc66 (29-10-2017)

----------


## mariba

Me too. Until Phelan is gone. And hopefully by then, Todd will be back, with Carla!  :Smile:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Barely a day goes by without another Coronation Street news story revealing what resident villain Pat Phelan will be getting up to next. It can also be pretty easy to lose track of his never-ending schemes â murder, blackmail, framing people for crimes they didn't commit. And that's only the half of it.

Fortunately, we're here with a handy guide to Phelan's future, recapping all the biggest spoilers and teasers we know for his upcoming storylines.

1. Phelan WILL get his comeuppance

Let's get the most important one out of the way first â Coronation Street isn't going to let Phelan's reign of terror drag on indefinitely. That's good news for famous Corrie fans like Fern Britton and Sir Michael Parkinson, who've accused the show of going too far with his increasingly bonkers storylines.

When Phelan's double murder twist shocked Corrie's fanbase last month, Connor McIntyre â who plays him â confirmed that it would set the ball in motion for his just desserts. Asked whether the soap gods will do their worst, he replied: "It must be so and we have just woken them up out of their slumber â 'hey, this needs sorting out'."

After hundreds of complaints from viewers over Phelan's murderous actions, Corrie also later told Digital Spy: "One day, Phelan will get his comeuppance and justice will be done." Phew.

2. Phelan's comeuppance ISN'T happening anytime soon

You've heard the good news, now here's the bad â well, at least if you're the type of fan who wants things wrapped up as quickly as possible. When Digital Spy caught up with Corrie's producer Kate Oates at the Inside Soap Awards earlier this month, she confirmed that the show isn't in any rush to bring Phelan's story to an end.

Kate told us: "It's just the right length of time. When it happens, people will be really ready for it and really hungry for it. But there's a few dark twists and turns to come first..." That doesn't sound good for Phelan's enemies.


3. Phelan's downfall will mean a dramatic exit


Not a huge surprise, but Connor doesn't seem in any doubt that Phelan's comeuppance will involve him bowing out from the show. While some villains can be redeemed after a downfall, that's not exactly looking likely for someone who's plunged to such dark depths as Phelan.

Connor told this week's Inside Soap: "I'll be there until there is no more need for Pat Phelan â and of course I'll miss him!"


4. Phelan has a Mr Nice Guy act ahead

Anna Windass may spend most of her time bad-mouthing Phelan â and rightly so after what he's put her through â but she may struggle to get anyone to believe her after he tries to claw back his popularity among the locals.

In the next fortnight, we'll see Phelan try to get back in Faye's good books by offering Seb his job back at the builders' yard. He also gives local vicar Billy Mayhew money for the church fund and even hands out Â£5,000 compensation to everyone he conned with his fake flats last year. Who needs Santa when you've got Phelan in a good mood?


5. There's a long way to go yet for Phelan and Anna


Phelan's biggest enemy Anna is leaving the show and Corrie bosses have never made any secret of the fact that her departure is likely to be linked to her nemesis. Anna's final scenes aren't expected to air until early 2018, so there's at least another two months of this cat and mouse game still to come.

In this Friday's double bill, Phelan uses his knowledge of Gary and Nicola's baby secret to his advantage, telling Anna about her son's infidelity in an effort to blackmail her. Phelan tells Anna they should work together â although his idea of co-operation is usually slightly skewed in his favour, to say the least.

Recent paparazzi pictures taken on location also showed Anna being arrested in some heartbreaking Christmas scenes. Will this be connected to Phelan's attempts to frame her? (Do we even have to ask?)


6. Nicola will be back

Soaps love to trick us with a fake exit and there were some fears that we'd seen the last of Phelan's daughter Nicola when she left the Street and jetted off to Australia.

Fortunately, our soap insiders confirmed that Nicola will be back at some point in the near future. With much more to explore between her and Phelan â not to mention her being pregnant with Gary's baby â it certainly would have been a shame to see her go so soon.


7. The focus of Phelan's story will shift to Eileen


Sharing another juicy Corrie spoiler with Digital Spy at the Inside Soap Awards, Kate Oates confirmed that she wants the show to spend more time exploring Eileen's role in the Phelan saga. So far Eileen has seemed annoyingly oblivious to her husband's dark side, but that might be about to change in the not-too-distant future.

Kate told us: "One of the relationships we haven't seen much of is Phelan's relationship with Eileen. She's been more in the dark than Andy â and he was in the cellar for ten months!

"I think it'll be interesting as she starts to peel back some of the layers of what's going on with her husband and work out how she feels about it. She doesn't know the whole truth, but she starts to see glimpses. How much is Eileen going to put up with? She's fundamentally a good person and Phelan is going to have to work harder to pull the wool over her eyes."

8. Phelan may kill again

Corrie hasn't officially confirmed any more murders in this storyline, but as always, we've been able to rely on Connor for some sneaky hints on where things might be heading next. Chatting after Andy and Vinny were both killed off, Connor explained that the dark twist made Phelan more dangerous than ever.

Why? Well, because after months of being reluctant to kill anyone in cold blood, Phelan finally crossed the line when he shot Andy dead â and now that he's got a taste for it, he certainly won't be afraid to strike again.

Connor explained: "Pat Phelan is now a very dangerous person. Before, he would go to great lengths, for example the cellar, complicating things. The journey towards his comeuppance will be very lively I'm sure, because now he has a direct route to solving problems."


9. Evidence of Phelan's guilt will start to crop up

The occasionally-clueless residents of Coronation Street aren't known for their observational skills whenever there's a villain on the scene, but some evidence of Phelan's guilt does start to be dropped into episodes over the next few weeks. Could these be Corrie's answer to that Emma Barton video in Emmerdale â clues ready and waiting to be picked up on as the story reaches its climax?

This week, we'll see Eileen get hold of a wire model of a house that Andy made before he died, while next week's episodes see Todd smell a rat when he spots Vinny Ashford's bag. Is Phelan starting to get careless when it comes to covering his tracks? For everyone's sake, let's hope so...

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (17-11-2017), lizann (17-11-2017), parkerman (16-11-2017), Ruffed_lemur (17-11-2017), tammyy2j (18-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

so anna will be gone before phelan whether dead or prison or on run

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2017)

----------


## parkerman

So, no end in sight yet? Months to go (at least). It almost makes the Bobby Beale story seem reasonable, well thought out and a highlight of Soap history.

----------

Glen1 (17-11-2017), lizann (17-11-2017), Perdita (17-11-2017), Rear window (17-11-2017), swmc66 (17-11-2017), tammyy2j (18-11-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I won't be watching anytime soon then.  Not really missing it tbh.

----------

Glen1 (18-11-2017), parkerman (17-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Pat Phelan lines up a fall guy in the New Year, hoping to cover his tracks if Andy Carver and Vinny Ashford's murders are exposed.

Phelan managed to get rid of Andy and Vinny in a disturbing double death twist in October, but he needs a new plan next month when he realises their bodies could be found.

The Weatherfield villain feels betrayed by his young protÃ©gÃ© Seb Franklin when he finds out that the teen has accepted a job working with Gary Windass on a building project.

Things only get worse for Phelan when he discovers that the mill conversion Gary is working on is the same spot where he disposed of Andy and Vinny.

When Phelan later sits down for a drink with Seb, he plies his new target with whisky and then shows him his gun.

An impressed Seb picks up the weapon and admires it, blissfully unaware that Phelan is trying to get his fingerprints all over it.

Phelan couldn't be more pleased with himself when Seb hands the gun back, but has he done enough to throw the police off the scent if Andy and Vinny are ever found?

Connor McIntyre, who plays Phelan, revealed: "If there is going to be a development on the mill site, there is a good chance that the bodies are going to be discovered, so it's all hands to the pump.

"Phelan really has to think of a way to manage this scenario. He is nervous, so he goes into that problem solving place in his head. It's a very dangerous time for him, which means it's a very dangerous time for everyone else.

"There's no specific plan, but if everything comes on top, the murder weapon says Seb fired this gun. For Phelan, Seb has gone over to the other side, the trust has gone now. Now Seb is just another component that has to be managed, young boy or not."


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2017), Rear window (19-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

Oh joy. More victims for Phelan.

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2017), lizann (18-12-2017), Perdita (18-12-2017), Rear window (19-12-2017), swmc66 (20-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan is turning nasty with Faye Windass in these brand new pictures of a 2018 storyline.

Connor McIntyre and Ellie Leach have been busy filming on location today (December 19) for tense scenes which will air on the show next year.


Coronation Street filming as Pat Phelan forces Faye Windass into a doorway
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Phelan's latest sinister moment sees him lie in wait for Faye before pushing her into a doorway at a block of apartments.

Faye is now well aware of Phelan's true colours and what he's capable of, but what does he want from her now? Could she be next on his list of victims?

Little more is known about these scenes at the moment, but with Corrie filming episodes between six to eight weeks in advance, it's clear that Phelan is going nowhere anytime soon.


Coronation Street filming as Pat Phelan forces Faye Windass into a doorway
Â©  MCPIX/MARK CAMPBELL

Last night's Corrie double bill saw Faye's mum Anna Windass get re-arrested following her ill-fated decision to go on the run.

Anna is leaving the show and her final scenes will air in January, but the big question is whether she'll be found guilty of attacking Seb Franklin after Phelan's attempt to frame her.

Will Anna be sent down? Or can she finally free herself from her dangerous cat and mouse game with Phelan?


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2017), parkerman (19-12-2017)

----------


## parkerman

I'm looking forward to seeing previews of Pat Phelan's scenes in 2019 and 2020.....

----------

lizann (19-12-2017), swmc66 (20-12-2017), tammyy2j (20-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm looking forward to seeing previews of Pat Phelan's scenes in 2019 and 2020.....


In flashback episodes only though, right?

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2017), lizann (19-12-2017), parkerman (19-12-2017), tammyy2j (20-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

> I'm looking forward to seeing previews of Pat Phelan's scenes in 2019 and 2020.....


 king pat will be running rovers by 2021

----------

Glen1 (19-12-2017), mysangry (29-12-2017), parkerman (20-12-2017), Rear window (20-12-2017), swmc66 (20-12-2017), tammyy2j (20-12-2017)

----------


## Glen1

> I'm looking forward to seeing previews of Pat Phelan's scenes in 2019 and 2020.....


 :Rotfl:

----------


## swmc66

The storyline is totally bonkers now. I can't help laughing about it. I mean Anna thinking that she will be able to convince police of her innocence. At the same time doing a runner and almost killing someone.  I am sure they will let her off.

----------


## parkerman

Do you think that Kate Oakes actually works for the BBC and has been sent in to work undercover in a bid to sabotage Coronation Street? It seems the only rational explanation for the depths Corrie has sunk to in the last few months.

----------

helena1414 (23-12-2017), swmc66 (20-12-2017)

----------


## mysangry

WEll I Love Pat, he's the only point of watching this and he is such a naughty boy that I can't help but wonder what he will do next!
I think he should become an MP, after all they are nearly all corrupt, depraves, sick etc so he will be right on track, watch your back Sally 
Phelan maybe target you next!!!! :Rotfl:

----------

helena1414 (06-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

i hope he sees a doctor all the head bumps he taking

----------

parkerman (06-01-2018), Perdita (06-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Seb Franklin is in huge danger in Coronation Street as killer Pat Phelan appears to be lining him up as his next victim. With an edgy Seb now certain that Phelan is responsible for the death of Luke Britton, Phelan knows that he has to take drastic action in order to silence the youngster – is he about to kill again?

While Luke’s loved ones are convinced that the racist thugs, the Parker brothers, are behind Luke’s demise and with police having arrested the men, Phelan is riding out the flow and keeping his cool.

But he recently showed a drunk Seb the firearm in order to get his fingerprints on it and after a sinister warning from Phelan when Seb confronted him about Luke’s murder, Seb became terrified of what the builder is capable of.

Phelan watched him from afar becoming more and more unnerved and decided that he needs to put a stop to it and when Seb then blurts out to a shocked Eileen his suspicions, he may have sealed his own fate.

While Eileen then does some digging of her own and goes to visit Anna Windass, Phelan is focused on tracking Seb down when he and his mum Abi do a disappearing act. Phelan finds Abi and tries to bribe her into giving away Seb’s location but whether or not he will have luck remains to be seen.

And the damage for Phelan may already be done as Eileen is trusting him less and less – and prepares to open his toolbox, expecting to find a murder weapon inside.

Is the game up for Phelan or is he one step ahead?

----------

parkerman (09-01-2018), Rear window (09-01-2018), swmc66 (10-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

how is jason business running with phelan off framing, killing and searching for his enemies

----------

parkerman (09-01-2018), swmc66 (10-01-2018), tammyy2j (11-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

Also, what's happened to the idea that Seb is an apprentice and being monitored by social services? Yes, Nicola has gone, but she would be replaced, so where is the new case worker for Seb?

----------

lizann (10-01-2018), Perdita (10-01-2018), swmc66 (10-01-2018), tammyy2j (11-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Looks like Seb will bring him down and hopefully stay on the street. I think his mum will not let him down for once as she has seen how he is acting scared. Or maybe something will happen to her! I feel the end of this is near now.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street villain Pat Phelan is hauled in for police questioning over Luke Britton's murder next week.

The ruthless killer becomes a suspect in the case after Gary Windass (Mikey North) reports him to the police following a tip-off from Seb Franklin.

Next week, Gary confronts Seb (Harry Visinoni) for disappearing from the cobbles just days before Anna is due to go on trial for supposedly pushing him off a ladder.

Seb shocks Gary with his response, explaining that he wants to support Anna in court but knows Phelan killed Luke and fears becoming his next victim.

Finally realising just what Phelan (Connor McIntyre) is capable of, Gary reports him to the police, who later take the sly schemer in for questioning.

The bad news is that there's no immediate comeuppance for Phelan, as he gets released again following some routine questions â but could the ball now be rolling when it comes to his downfall?

Back at home, Phelan receives another nasty shock when his wife Eileen (Sue Cleaver) admits that even she has started to doubt him recently.

Eileen apologetically confesses that she's been searching the house for a gun after a conversation with Seb, as well as paying secret visits to Anna in prison.

Making a show of appearing offended by Eileen's lack of trust, Phelan vows to move into Billy Mayhew's flat, so the troubled vicar can stay with Eileen while he's recovering from his cliff fall.

With Phelan now aware that he may not be able to fool his wife for much longer, is Eileen now in danger too?


Digital Spy

----------

Rear window (10-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Why would Phelan need to move out to accomodate Billy. Will Billy be sleeping in his bed. With Eileen!

----------

parkerman (10-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2018), tammyy2j (11-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Why would Phelan need to move out to accomodate Billy. *Will Billy be sleeping in his bed. With Eileen*!


No, Phelan is being a drama queen to show Eileen how hurt he is by her doubting him now ... it is an act to make her feel guilty

----------

parkerman (11-01-2018), Rear window (11-01-2018), swmc66 (11-01-2018), tammyy2j (11-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who is Billy and Todd's landlord, Peter or Tracy?

----------


## LouiseP

I've given up trying to work out who lives where !

----------

helena1414 (14-01-2018), parkerman (11-01-2018), swmc66 (11-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

I've just had a look at the Coronation Street Facebook page. It is just full of comment after comment from people who are fed up with the Phelan story and won't be watching any more Corrie.

Isn't it about time that Ms.Oakes got the message?

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2018), lizann (23-01-2018), LouiseP (24-01-2018), mariba (23-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), Rear window (22-01-2018), tammyy2j (22-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

I have not bothered watching last two episodes. I cannot watch injustice...even though its make believe

----------

Glen1 (22-01-2018), lizann (23-01-2018), parkerman (23-01-2018), Rear window (22-01-2018), tammyy2j (22-01-2018)

----------


## Rear window

> I've just had a look at the Coronation Facebook page. It is just full of comment after comment from people who are fed up with the Phelan story and won't be watching any more Corrie.
> 
> Isn't it about time that Ms.Oakes got the message?


is there a similar eastenderz page?

----------


## parkerman

> is there a similar eastenderz page?


Yes.

----------

Rear window (23-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Yes.


One of the many comments on the Phelan saga from the Facebook page:

"Just watched poor Anna get sent down. I'm really disappointed. Why is it that all the lawyers on these shows never do much investigating. It was 5pm when Pat said he saw Anna go into the solicitors office. Basically, closing time. If she had gone in there when it was still open then surely she would of been met by Rosie. If the office was closed then it would have been locked. Why then did the lawyer not call Adam or Rosie to testify that the office was definately closed and it was highly improbable she would of had keys. Why didn't the police ask Adam and Rosie who had  gone into the office in the last few days.

"Also, even if the appointment in Pat's diary for that day and time was inadmissable surely they could of got round that and still invited the woman whom Pat did the work for to testify. Even if it was struck from the record it would still have planted doubt in the jurors minds. And, why didn't Anna's lawyer recall Seb to answer the added information. It is really frustrating! 
I know this is all coming to a terrific climax and I can't wait but come on!"

----------

Glen1 (23-01-2018), lizann (23-01-2018), mariba (23-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018), swmc66 (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (07-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> is there a similar eastenderz page?


And Emmerdale and Hollyoaks

----------


## mariba

I don't watch this crap. Haven't watched for weeks now, since before Christmas really. Removed Coronation street from my likes on Facebook too. Finished.
Emmerdale is the only soap I watch but it's not as good anymore either...

----------


## Glen1

Is Phelan building an extension for the judge or  giving her one or both. Never heard such a biased summing up in my life. As regards the defence barrister what a complete prat ,lord help the judicial system. Overall I can't recall a time when corrie has declined so much. Prime time viewing it ain't.  :Sad:

----------

Brucie (24-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

I read somewhere that he will not be caught out until about May ...  :Crying:

----------


## swmc66

So there is an end then

----------


## lizann

> I read somewhere that he will not be caught out until about May ...


what year?

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2018), parkerman (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (24-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> I read somewhere that he will not be caught out until about May ...


By which time no-one will be watching Corrie, so no-one will care any more.

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2018), lizann (23-01-2018), Perdita (23-01-2018), Rear window (23-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (24-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

killed off the big week of bgt

----------

Rear window (23-01-2018), tammyy2j (24-01-2018)

----------


## alan45

Why do all the soaps do this.  They bring in a new Character for a one off spctacular storyline then the prove to be popular with the viewers so the management keep inventing more and more outlandish storylines to try to justify their continued  appearance.

Some have been noted bring dead characters back to life.

----------

Glen1 (24-01-2018), lizann (24-01-2018), parkerman (24-01-2018), Rear window (24-01-2018), swmc66 (24-01-2018), tammyy2j (24-01-2018)

----------


## Rear window

> more and more outlandish storylines to try to justify their continued  appearance.
> 
> Some have been noted bring dead characters back to life.


Yes. No one has ever come back from the dead on my street (that I know of).

----------


## tammyy2j

The main problem with the Pat Phelan storyline is besides the length it has ran, Michael, Luke, Vinny and Andy are dead, Owen is gone, Anna is in prison, Todd is away not returning unless recast so who is there left to catch him out as the ones he has done the much damage to are not, I suppose you could say just Gary 

Seb and Nicola are fairly newbies and does anyone care anymore what happens Eileen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (25-01-2018), lizann (24-01-2018), parkerman (24-01-2018), Perdita (24-01-2018), Rear window (24-01-2018), swmc66 (24-01-2018)

----------


## LouiseP

Owen is coming back for a while.

----------


## Perdita

> Owen is coming back for a while.


Not before time and hopefully to  get Anna out of prison and bring Phelan down ...!!!

----------


## parkerman

> The main problem with the Pat Phelan storyline is besides the length it has ran, Michael, Luke, Vinny and Andy are dead, Owen is gone, Anna is in prison, Todd is away not returning unless recast so who is there left to catch him out as the ones he has done the much damage to are not, I suppose you could say just Gary 
> 
> Seb and Nicola are fairly newbies and does anyone care anymore what happens Eileen


I think it's also something to do with the fact that it's all just complete nonsense. Everyone knows the way the police (non) investigation is portrayed is beyond ridiculous. No-one can take any of it seriously.

----------

Brucie (25-01-2018), Perdita (24-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Anna is safe away from Phelan in Prison. At least she escaped alive until he gets caight. Fayes  callied the police at the start anyway so no sympathy for her what so ever

----------

lizann (24-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

> Anna is safe away from Phelan in Prison. At least she escaped alive until he gets caight. Fayes  callied the police at the start anyway so no sympathy for her what so ever


is it wrong i think phelan killing todd (as stupid exit) and faye too would be good

----------


## parkerman

Someone has posted this on Facebook:

"So, just to get any newcomers up to speed.....it was PAT that killed off the dinosaurs. And his storyline has been running ever since.
His building company designed and supplied the cross and nails in the Jesus of Nazareth case......Pat buried a body under a patio in Liverpool.....Pat shot JR........"

 :Rotfl:

----------

lizann (25-01-2018), Perdita (25-01-2018), Rear window (25-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2018), Siobhan (26-01-2018), swmc66 (25-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## Brucie

And we now have the transcript of Phelan's interview for the job of Site Manager's job at The Mill. "So, Pat, what jobs have you completed in the last year?" "Well, none - I've been too busy threatening or stalking people and then bumping them off, so I haven't had much time for work." "Excellent, Pat, you're just what we're looking for - you've got the job!"

----------

Cheetah (11-02-2018), lizann (25-01-2018), LouiseP (26-01-2018), parkerman (25-01-2018), Perdita (25-01-2018), Rear window (25-01-2018), Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2018), swmc66 (25-01-2018), tammyy2j (25-01-2018)

----------


## swmc66

We will get through this as long as we see the funny side of it all!

----------


## parkerman

:Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l: 

http://metro.co.uk/2018/01/25/corona...calfe-7231573/

----------

Brucie (26-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> http://metro.co.uk/2018/01/25/corona...calfe-7231573/


Weatherfield High's headmaster not bothered about Faye not going to school then...mind you, Simon or rather Leanne never mentioned problems with education authority for taking Simon away to France for months ...

----------

parkerman (26-01-2018), Rear window (26-01-2018), swmc66 (28-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Weatherfield High's headmaster not bothered about Faye not going to school then...mind you, Simon or rather Leanne never mentioned problems with education authority for taking Simon away to France for months ...


You're forgetting that Weatherfield is not in the UK. I believe school is optional up there.

----------

helena1414 (28-01-2018), Perdita (27-01-2018), Rear window (27-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

i won't miss bratty faye but will tim

----------

swmc66 (28-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss confirms Pat Phelan's story IS ending â with big stunts coming up

Coronation Street producer Kate Oates has confirmed that Pat Phelan will get his comeuppance this year.

The Weatherfield supervillain â played by Connor McIntyre â has infuriated fans with his reign of terror, which has seen him cause the deaths of Andy Carver, Vinny Ashford and Luke Britton.

Fortunately, Kate has now promised that the tables will turn at some point this year â with Phelan's wife Eileen finally at the centre of the action.

"2018 is going to see the demise of Phelan. Connor is so up for this challenge. He's so excited about it and he's playing it brilliantly," Kate told Radio Times.

"What I like about Phelan's downfall is that it's very much to do with Eileen. It's to do with her realising who she's married. It's to do with Nicola and that child."

Promising some highly dramatic action scenes, she added: "There'll be a few twists and turns â we have some stunts coming up, which will be exciting."

Phelan's horrible behaviour reached another peak earlier this month, when he successfully schemed to get his arch-nemesis Anna Windass sent down for GBH â a crime she didn't commit.

The schemer's daughter Nicola Rubinstein has now teamed up with Gary Windass to bring down Phelan once and for all, but it sounds like Eileen will be the one to watch as the story reaches its long-awaited conclusion.

Still a while to go, several months according to Mikey North on This Morning but it will end this year ..  :Cheer:

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2018), Rear window (31-01-2018), tammyy2j (31-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I have no sympathy for Eileen and now do not care what happens her

I doubt Todd or Jason will return so who has she, just Sean and Billy 

It is a shame Anna and Owen are not part of his comeuppance, maybe Kate Oates will do right and have them both back

----------

Glen1 (31-01-2018), lizann (01-02-2018), Perdita (31-01-2018), Rear window (31-01-2018)

----------


## parkerman

Several months!  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:  :Wal2l:

----------

Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (01-02-2018), LouiseP (02-02-2018), Rear window (31-01-2018), swmc66 (31-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Several months!


2 months can be several months so there is light at the end of .....

----------

Rear window (31-01-2018), swmc66 (31-01-2018)

----------


## lizann

https://www.thesun.ie/tvandshowbiz/b...f-by-his-wife/

----------

Brucie (02-02-2018), Glen1 (02-02-2018), parkerman (01-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Shame she doesnt topple over with him.

----------

Brucie (02-02-2018), Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (01-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

I hope that is not how he escapes justice, he needs to be stood in a courtroom with Anna and maybe even Owen there able to see him being sent down.  After putting the viewers through so many crappy storylines, he should not just be killed off like that even if Eileen and Nicola play a big part in it    :Nono:

----------

Brucie (02-02-2018), Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (02-02-2018), parkerman (02-02-2018), Rear window (02-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## Brucie

Ah, the old falling off a cliff gambit eh? Didn't do Billy much harm - within days he was able to get himself and his wheelchair up and down the stairs at his flat! Sounds like the cop-out we all feared.

----------

Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (02-02-2018), parkerman (02-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Ah, the old falling off a cliff gambit eh? Didn't do Billy much harm - within days he was able to get himself and his wheelchair up and down the stairs at his flat! Sounds like the cop-out we all feared.


I think Billy was in the flat with the chair lift that Owen had installed for Izzy .. so some assistance with getting in and out of the place but I was thinking the same ... Billy survived so why not Pat too

----------

Glen1 (02-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## mysangry

WEll I will miss Pat, no one else is worth watching.

Least he has you interested if not just to see how and what he can get away with.

So what now will we have, more of Bethany strutting her stuff and being a total teenager, oh pleeessssssseeee
Or more of Jeedan, RAna, and I don't even remember the name of the grieving girlfriend but it's so boring.

I miss Norris and Mary, we really need to get a balance here!!

----------


## parkerman

> WEll I will miss Pat, no one else is worth watching.


I think the real problem with the Pat Phelan story and why most people are fed up with it is not so much him and what he is doing, though kidnapping Andy and keeping him in a cellar did stretch credulity somewhat, it is to do with the fact that the only way he has been able to get away with what he has is that the police are portrayed as terminally hopeless and stupid. For example, it is just totally unrealistic, as has been mentioned many times, that there was no investigation aimed at establishing whether Anna did actually go into Adam and Todd's office or where Phelan was at the time he was supposedly a witness. And those are just two examples, there were plenty of other "non" investigations. Also, given the number of times she has been warned by so many different people, that Eileen still thinks he's wonderful.

----------

Brucie (05-02-2018), Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (02-02-2018), Perdita (02-02-2018), Rear window (02-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I think the real problem with the Pat Phelan story and why most people are fed up with it is not so much him and what he is doing, though kidnapping Andy and keeping him in a cellar did stretch credulity somewhat, it is to do with the fact that the only way he has been able to get away with what he has is that the police are portrayed as terminally hopeless and stupid. For example, it is just totally unrealistic, as has been mentioned many times, that there was no investigation aimed at establishing whether Anna did actually go into Adam and Todd's office or where Phelan was at the time he was supposedly a witness. And those are just two examples, there were plenty of other "non" investigations. Also, given the number of times she has been warned by so many different people, that Eileen still thinks he's wonderful.


The actor will be missed as he is doing a great job otherwise we would not love to hate him but not the storylines for his character

----------

Glen1 (02-02-2018), lizann (02-02-2018), mysangry (03-02-2018), parkerman (02-02-2018), tammyy2j (03-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Speculation is that it will happen in late May when the semi finals of Britain's Got Talent are on as they will then have the 9pm slot free for the episodes deemed more suitable after the watershed  ...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street films Pat Phelan 'exit scenes' as he clashes angrily with Eileen on holiday

Coronation Street stars Connor McIntyre and Sue Cleaver have officially started filming Pat Phelan's rumoured final scenes.

Last week, it leaked out that Phelan will suffer a deadly fall from a cliff while on holiday with Eileen in a few weeks' time.

While Corrie has yet to confirm or deny the shock storyline rumours, these brand new paparazzi pictures are certainly adding fuel to the fire.

The sneaky shots show Phelan and Eileen arguing on what was supposed to be a romantic break for the two of them.

Sinister Phelan is then seen reaching for a length of rope, but does this mean that he's about to go on the attack once again?

Last week, tabloid reports claimed that Phelan's story is building towards a huge clifftop showdown between him and Eileen.

On-set sources claim that the bodies of Phelan's victims will finally be found during his time away, which prompts Liz McDonald to call Eileen to warn her.

When Eileen confronts her killer husband, it's thought that Phelan will finally come off worse (at last!) – falling to his death from a cliff.

Although we'll have to stay tuned to Corrie to find out whether the rumours are true, show boss Kate Oates has confirmed that Phelan will definitely face his comeuppance later this year, with some huge stunts planned too.




Digital Spy

_Come on Corrie, you can do better than that!! Let him survive the fall and face his scam victims and family of those he murdered in a court room!!!_

----------

ellie2 (07-02-2018), Glen1 (06-02-2018), lizann (06-02-2018), parkerman (06-02-2018), Rear window (06-02-2018), tammyy2j (07-02-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> _Come on Corrie, you can do better than that!! Let him survive the fall and face his scam victims and family of those he murdered in a court room!!!_


Absolutely, Perdy. It's a real cop out for him to die without facing trial.

----------

Brucie (09-02-2018), ellie2 (15-02-2018), Glen1 (06-02-2018), lizann (06-02-2018), Perdita (06-02-2018), Rear window (06-02-2018), tammyy2j (07-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

They stretched this story so much but give his ending 2 mins with no real justice or accountability!

----------

Brucie (09-02-2018), Glen1 (08-02-2018), lizann (08-02-2018), parkerman (08-02-2018), Rear window (09-02-2018), tammyy2j (08-02-2018)

----------


## Glen1

> They stretched this story so much but give his ending 2 mins with no real justice or accountability!


Absolutely swim, par for the course now in soaplands extended storylines  ,never a satisfying conclusion , kill the villain off, over in a flash. Connor McIntyre had his contract extended ,following the property scam the producers then tried to portray Phelan as not totally the bad guy, before the killing spree started. I wonder if the producers in reality have then and as far as I can see now, have nothing else of significance to offer up storyline wise. I guess this is the price to be paid for moving the programme away from it's grass roots and what used to be character strengths.   :Sad:

----------

Brucie (09-02-2018), lizann (08-02-2018), parkerman (08-02-2018), Rear window (09-02-2018), swmc66 (08-02-2018), tammyy2j (08-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

I will never forgive him for how he mentally tortured Andy before he died. If Steph new that Andy was getting blackmailed and torched the garage etc why did she not come back.

----------

Glen1 (09-02-2018), lizann (08-02-2018), Rear window (09-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Pretty dumb having Sebs coat right at the door

----------

Brucie (12-02-2018), Glen1 (11-02-2018), Perdita (11-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Why is Phelan dropping her off all the time? She has her own car!! I understand the emergency run to the hospital.

----------

Brucie (12-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I will never forgive him for how he mentally tortured Andy before he died. If Steph new that Andy was getting blackmailed and torched the garage etc why did she not come back.


Probably because he never got in contact .. she waited at the airport for him to join the flight, he did not and she never heard from him again. I presume she thought he no longer wanted to be with her so no point in coming back.

----------

Glen1 (11-02-2018), parkerman (11-02-2018), swmc66 (12-02-2018)

----------


## swmc66

How did they wash off all the cement he had on him before he got into the ambulance!

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2018), Rear window (06-03-2018), tammyy2j (07-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

> How did they wash off all the cement he had on him before he got into the ambulance!


in river being drained maybe?

----------


## Perdita

> in river being drained maybe?


In the freezing cold?  Although the snow at start of the episode quickly disappeared but it would have been cold  :Stick Out Tongue:   Probably wiped him clean  :Searchme:

----------


## mysangry

ah well, he did not have cement on the top of his body (waist up) and in the ambulance he had a blanket covering him, so maybe he still was "cemented"!!!!!

----------


## Brucie

What cement? It was grey water and the most unrealistic fake cement ever. What could have been a dramatic episode was laughable. They'd have needed the fire brigade to get him out of that hole, and if he'd thought that two bodies were undiscoverable under concrete, why would he bother going in after his phone anyway? Never seen a cement lorry without a driver before, either. And Tim was so keen to help Eileen find his nemesis, why? As usual in the entire Phelan storyline, no attention to detail or basis in reality. Rubbish.

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2018), lizann (06-03-2018), Perdita (06-03-2018), Rear window (06-03-2018), tammyy2j (06-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think we all should just side with #PatPhelan from now on until his exit  :Stick Out Tongue:  let him kill off most of the Street residents

----------

Glen1 (06-03-2018), lizann (06-03-2018), Rear window (06-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

> In the freezing cold?  Although the snow at start of the episode quickly disappeared but it would have been cold   Probably wiped him clean


tim scrubbed him down so  :Stick Out Tongue:  with clear cement water

----------

Perdita (07-03-2018), Rear window (06-03-2018), tammyy2j (07-03-2018)

----------


## mysangry

Common Everyone, don't let the facts spoil a story, after all we have to wait to see Eileen give Pat his come uppance!!

----------

Perdita (07-03-2018), Rear window (07-03-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> How did they wash off all the cement he had on him before he got into the ambulance!


He also came out of hospital in dry different clothes, who gave them?




> What cement? It was grey water and the most unrealistic fake cement ever. What could have been a dramatic episode was laughable. They'd have needed the fire brigade to get him out of that hole, and if he'd thought that two bodies were undiscoverable under concrete, why would he bother going in after his phone anyway? Never seen a cement lorry without a driver before, either. And Tim was so keen to help Eileen find his nemesis, why? As usual in the entire Phelan storyline, no attention to detail or basis in reality. Rubbish.


Tim has a good heart and is a friend of Eileen, he had to save Pat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> He also came out of hospital in dry different clothes, who gave them?
> 
> 
> 
> Tim has a good heart and is a friend of Eileen, he had to save Pat


Maybe Eileen went home and got him dry clothes .. Tim helped becuase he is a good guy, do not think he really wanted to but was only one without a drink at that time so able to drive.  I was surprised to see Pat home though after his ordeal, would have thought with risk of hypothermia stuck in cold cement water for quite a while the hospital would have kept him in for the night for observation ???

----------

tammyy2j (07-03-2018)

----------


## lizann

tim is not a killer

----------


## Perdita

http://metro.co.uk/2018/03/27/corona...twist-7389541/

Daniel to go look for Vinny's mum Flora ... did Phelan kill her too???

----------

tammyy2j (28-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Amid the confirmation that Eileen will realise the extent of her husband's lies when she receives a worrying call from Tim Metcalfe, viewers will see Jason and Todd Grimshaw's mum confronting Phelan, calling him a liar, murderer and rapist before threatening to throw the boat keys over the sea wall to stop him getting away.

But as they tussle, the rusty harbour railing will give way.

As a result, viewers will be left wondering whose life will be put in danger.

And some fans already think they know who won't be returning to Weatherfield after the romantic trip away goes wrong.

Having managed to persuade Eileen to go on holiday with him, Connor McIntyre's character was seen saying goodbye to Summer as Sue Cleaver's character gave Dev Alahan her contact details in case of any emergencies.

Bending down to reach her eye level, Phelan told the young Weatherfield resident to take care of herself.

"I want you to take the very best care of yourself, do you hear me?," he said.

Realising that he was saying goodbye to Summer for good, some fans pointed out that Phelan was going to be the one who wouldn't be returning.

"That was Phelanâs FINAL goodbye to Summer but the sounds of it...that and taking the address from Dev...," noted one.

While another commented: "Well thatâs the last time Phelan will see the cobbles then #Corrie @itvcorrie @connor9mcintyre."

----------


## LouiseP

Will the residents find out that Phelan is a murderer though !!?

----------

Perdita (29-03-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Will the residents find out that Phelan is a murderer though !!?


I am sure they will .. with Tim, Gary and Seb having no doubts, they will make sure all of Weatherfield will find out

----------


## LouiseP

It's no justice though for his crimes for the families left behind.

----------


## Perdita

> It's no justice though for his crimes for the families left behind.


Maybe Phelan does not die but goes missing and will be found one day ... Killing him off without him standing trial in a court would be a disappointing ending to this storyline .. but would not be the first nor the last time soaps miss a good chance for a justified ending ...  :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (30-03-2018), Rear window (29-03-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Not happy wth this ending at all. We deserved better than this

----------

Glen1 (30-03-2018)

----------


## Glen1

> Not happy wth this ending at all. We deserved better than this


Quite right swim, 2yrs of storyline with that ending. Highly likely no body recovered to leave a doubt to his fate. Pat hinted about the same to Eileen, someone falling in a stormy sea, not to be found.

----------


## lizann

he is still alive and will come back on the street to reign terror

----------

Glen1 (30-03-2018), Rear window (30-03-2018)

----------


## indigodance

> he is still alive and will come back on the street to reign terror


Ohhh i do hope so ..... would love it to get even creepier with Phelan

The thing is ..... Eileen is now actually a murderer !

----------


## lizann

where is the gun that he used to shoot luke and andy

----------


## Perdita

> where is the gun that he used to shoot luke and andy


I cannot remember what he did with it now

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-phelan-alive/

Well, if they made Eileen a murderer and he escapes so to speak justice by death I am more than disappointed.  Guess they are now stringing it all out a bit longer by making Eileen the villain because soap police do not know how to do proper investigating ...still hold out a little bit of hope that Phelan will survive that fall the same way Billy did his fall and that the real villain gets to do time in jail ......

----------

Rear window (01-04-2018)

----------


## mysangry

Am i the only one who was still pleased to see Pat had not died :Cheer: , even though it's being hinted he's in Ireland? he must one hell of a good swimmer :Confused:

----------

Rear window (03-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I do not think he is in Ireland, just in a B&B with an Irish landlady 

Will he kill again, Eileen, Liz, Aidan, Tim, Seb or anyone who gets in his way  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I did laugh at him sewing his own leg

----------

Glen1 (03-04-2018), Rear window (03-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> I do not think he is in Ireland, just in a B&B with an Irish landlady 
> 
> Will he kill again, Eileen, Liz, Aidan, Tim, Seb or anyone who gets in his way 
> 
> I did laugh at him sewing his own leg


Sharon Marshall on This Morning said he got to Ireland but that is going to need an explanation as to how he got there ... not going to hold my breath as soaps are not good at explaining some parts of storylines .......

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Rear window (03-04-2018), tammyy2j (04-04-2018)

----------


## olivia1896

I think theyâve kept him on so long because he keeps winning best villain at the soap awards

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Rear window (03-04-2018), tammyy2j (04-04-2018)

----------


## emerald

I couldn't believe it when I saw Pat in the B&B...   This story is going to go on and on...  Seriously, is Pat even human?  He's survived being buried in concrete, getting hit over the head by Gary a few years ago and I think he was in hospital for some other reason too.
I have a feeling that he was rescued by the crew of an Irish fishing trawler who brought him back to Ireland with them, although how he wasn't brought to hospital after his ordeal in a cold sea is beyond me.

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Rear window (03-04-2018)

----------


## mysangry

Yea I think it was deliberate putting him in with a Irish Landlady to try and trick us, but we're not so daft!!
HOpe the Landlady had something more durable than sewing cotton in her little basket :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Splashy (04-04-2018)

----------


## Splashy

Glad they saved him, I prefer a good old school traditional murderer to the new vile entity on the street. Plus Eileen needs to suffer, she went all that time ignoring all the evidence and made Anna and Gail suffer believing the lies, then she gets 5 minutes of terror and kills the man, well she thinks she has making her as bad as him. 

 Pats got nothing to loose now, look out Corrie folk.

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Rear window (04-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sharon Marshall on This Morning said he got to Ireland but that is going to need an explanation as to how he got there ... not going to hold my breath as soaps are not good at explaining some parts of storylines .......


Did he make it the boat he had rented but Eileen had the keys or lost those keys?

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018)

----------


## Brucie

Given that the police found his money on the boat, I'm guessing that it didn't factor in his miraculous escape!

----------

Glen1 (04-04-2018), Rear window (04-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...turn-disguise/


Coronation Street is lining up a sinister new twist involving killer Pat Phelan as Connor McIntyre has been spotted filming in disguise.

Phelan appeared to fall to his death last week when a terrifying showdown with his wife Eileen led to him being kicked off the side of a pier and into dangerous waters below.


However, a later scene revealed that the supervillian is actually alive, (relatively) well, and most likely plotting his next evil move on the Weatherfield residents.

A bruised and battered Phelan was seen tending to his wounds in a B&B, but these brand new paparazzi pictures offer an insight into where the story is heading next.


With a beard, glasses and a different name, Phelan will take refuge in a caravan as the police continue their hunt for him in upcoming episodes.

Connor has been spotted filming the latest plot twist on location in Lancashire, for scenes that will air later in the spring.

The pictures show that Phelan will go to drastic lengths to avoid being found for the time being, hinting that the deranged killer could be planning something sinister.

Is he plotting revenge? And who is next in his sights if he is?

----------

Brucie (05-04-2018), Glen1 (04-04-2018), mysangry (09-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018), tammyy2j (04-04-2018)

----------


## Glen1

> . Plus Eileen needs to suffer, she went all that time ignoring all the evidence and made Anna and Gail suffer believing the lies,


Staggeringly, D.I. Willets had the brass neck to state at Eileen's interview " I only deal with facts and evidence ", when did that occur then ?  :Rotfl:  must have missed it . :Moonie:

----------

Brucie (05-04-2018), lizann (05-04-2018), Perdita (04-04-2018), Rear window (04-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018), swmc66 (08-04-2018), tammyy2j (04-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

What a great disguise, glasses  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Brucie (05-04-2018), Glen1 (05-04-2018), lizann (05-04-2018), LouiseP (08-04-2018), Rear window (04-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018), swmc66 (08-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

he will somehow be involved in baby gaz birth

----------

Glen1 (05-04-2018), Rear window (05-04-2018), Splashy (05-04-2018), tammyy2j (09-04-2018)

----------


## lizann

> killed off the big week of bgt


http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/07/corona...t-week-7444812

This was never going to be a storyline that would end with a whimper and the end is finally nigh for killer Pat Phelan as actor Connor McIntyre is gearing up to film his final and very explosive scenes. After Phelan was sent into the ocean by his disgusted wife Eileen, she hoped that she had killed him but he was never going to die THAT easily.  As he plans his next move while recovering, recent pictures have revealed that Phelan will be hiding out at a campsite under a false identity â and sporting quite the silver fox beard. But when Gary Windass tracks him down and confronts him, he will be forced to act. As Phelan inevitably heads back to Coronation Street to exact revenge on those who have wronged him, from Eileen through to his daughter Nicola Rubinstein, itâs only a matter of time before that final showdown airs and fans are anticipating something blockbuster.

was i right or was i right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (08-04-2018), swmc66 (08-04-2018), tammyy2j (09-04-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> http://metro.co.uk/2018/04/07/corona...t-week-7444812
> 
> This was never going to be a storyline that would end with a whimper and the end is finally nigh for killer Pat Phelan as actor Connor McIntyre is gearing up to film his final and very explosive scenes. After Phelan was sent into the ocean by his disgusted wife Eileen, she hoped that she had killed him but he was never going to die THAT easily.  As he plans his next move while recovering, recent pictures have revealed that Phelan will be hiding out at a campsite under a false identity – and sporting quite the silver fox beard. But when Gary Windass tracks him down and confronts him, he will be forced to act. As Phelan inevitably heads back to Coronation Street to exact revenge on those who have wronged him, from Eileen through to his daughter Nicola Rubinstein, it’s only a matter of time before that final showdown airs and fans are anticipating something blockbuster.
> 
> was i right or was i right


That is still not the outcome that viewers want .. they want him in court .. anyway, there is a ? at the end of the headline which means it is a teaser, not a spoiler...

----------

Glen1 (08-04-2018), lizann (09-04-2018), Rear window (09-04-2018), swmc66 (08-04-2018), tammyy2j (09-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> That is still not the outcome that viewers want .. they want him in court .. anyway, there is a ? at the end of the headline which means it is a teaser, not a spoiler...


Yes a proper trial would be best but I think Kate Oates will go for a big spectacular hostage and death scenerio

----------


## Perdita

> Yes a proper trial would be best but I think *Kate Oates will go for a big spectacular hostage and death scenerio*


You might be right ... sadly  :Sad:

----------


## mysangry

So pleased Pat is still going to be around :Clap: , he actually can still have a huge part to play, with him becoming a GRandad, can you imagine how he would protect his little one!
I think he looks pretty good with the suave beard and specs!!

----------


## swmc66

I think your right

----------


## swmc66

It will be a hostage situation with deaths I mean

----------


## lizann

> It will be a hostage situation with deaths I mean


phelan being one of the deaths 

https://metro.co.uk/2018/05/18/coron...eturns-7548905

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Nicola or her baby could die

----------


## Perdita

> I think Nicola or her baby could die


Nicola will be in hospital needing a caesarean delivery so they should be safe

----------

swmc66 (24-05-2018), tammyy2j (22-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

phelan so biblical and religious

----------


## Perdita

According to The Sun, Connor McIntyre would be happy to come back as Pat Phelan's twin brother to avenge his brother's death....  :EEK!:  

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1566292534

----------


## parkerman

> According to The Sun, Connor McIntyre would be happy to come back as Pat Phelan's twin brother to avenge his brother's death....  
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1566292534


It could turn out that he is Bernie's ex-partner and that they hold a long-held secret that they are really Seb's parents and Abi just adopted him. Then we could have some riotously funny scenes with Gemma before Corrie's ratings finally plummet to an all-time low and the show is taken off air with the last scene showing William Roache signing on at the Job Centre for the first time in his life.

----------

Brucie (21-08-2019), lizann (21-08-2019), Perdita (21-08-2019), tammyy2j (21-08-2019)

----------


## lizann

> It could turn out that he is Bernie's ex-partner and that they hold a long-held secret that they are really Seb's parents and Abi just adopted him. Then we could have some riotously funny scenes with Gemma before Corrie's ratings finally plummet to an all-time low and the show is taken off air with the last scene showing William Roache signing on at the Job Centre for the first time in his life.


carry on corrie farce

----------


## mysangry

> According to The Sun, Connor McIntyre would be happy to come back as Pat Phelan's twin brother to avenge his brother's death....  
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1566292534


Oh that would be a great idea, I loved Pat Phelan, and Corri has suffered since he left,  would love to see Eileen's face!!! :Cheer: 
But it is a pleasant change to see some of the more older residents having more interesting parts maybe some more sinister roles?
  Maybe we could have a newbie role who is a sicko psychopath and glues Claudia's front teeth to match her back teeth, coz she justdoes not open her mouth, I cannot understand a word she says :Sick: 
But Corri has been better of late, nice to not have Jonny's family taking centre stage for a change :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

